# Προστασία οπτικοακουστικών έργων



## Costas (Mar 11, 2010)

Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας (από το Facebook)

Ανακοίνωση των Οικολόγων-Πράσινων (δεν τη βρίσκω στον ιστότοπό τους, αλλά μου ήρθε με μέιλ):

11 Μαρτίου 2010

Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα να προσαρμοστούν στην ψηφιακή εποχή, όχι το αντίστροφο


Το αναγκαστικό κλείσιμο διαδικτυακού χώρου που διευκόλυνε χρήστες να ανταλλάσουν μεταξύ τους ψηφιακά αρχεία, και η σύλληψη των υπευθύνων του, βρίσκονται στα ακραία όρια της νομιμότητας, αν όχι πέρα από αυτά.

Είναι εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικό ότι η Ελληνική Αστυνομία στην ανακοίνωσή της υιοθετεί και αναπαράγει τους ανακριβείς ισχυρισμούς της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Έργων (ΕΠΟΕ), που είχε καταθέσει τη μήνυση εναντίον του συγκεκριμένου ιστότοπου (gamato.info) και είχε σοβαρό οικονομικό συμφέρον για τη διακοπή της λειτουργίας του. Στην πραγματικότητα:

· Αρχεία διαμοίραζαν μόνο οι απλοί χρήστες του ιστοτόπου, οι διαχειριστές τους διευκόλυναν μόνο να βρουν ο ένας τον άλλον).

· Φοροδιαφυγή ήταν αδύνατο να υπάρξει σε ένα ιστότοπο στον οποίο δε γινόταν καμιά οικονομική συναλλαγή.

Η αστυνομία παρέλειψε να αναφέρει πότε κατατέθηκε η μήνυση και πότε ξεκίνησε η αστυνομική έρευνα. Θα θέλαμε περισσότερη και πιο επαρκή ενημέρωση από την αστυνομία για τις δικές της πράξεις, όχι την αναπαραγωγή των όσων ισχυρίζονται οι ανταγωνιστές του ιστοτόπου.

Πολιτική σημασία όμως έχει το συνολικότερο ζήτημα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στην σύγχρονη ψηφιακή εποχή. Δυστυχώς στο θέμα αυτό οι ιδιοκτήτες των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και μαζί τους η αστυνομία, επιμένουν να δίνουν μια μάχη χαρακωμάτων εκ των προτέρων χαμένη, με πρώτο θύμα την ελευθερία του λόγου και της επικοινωνίας στο διαδίκτυο.

Το υπάρχον μοντέλο εμπορευματοποίησης της γνώσης και του πολιτισμού, με τους περιορισμούς που θέτει, περιορίζει την πρόσβαση στα αγαθά αυτά σε ευρεία κοινωνικά στρώματα που στερούνται οικονομικών πόρων και κυρίως στους νέους. Αυτό εντείνει τις κοινωνικές ανισότητες τόσο στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες, αλλά ακόμη περισσότερο διευρύνει το χάσμα μεταξύ των χωρών αυτών και του λεγόμενου Τρίτου Κόσμου, προς όφελος εταιριών διανομής που ελάχιστη σχέση έχουν με την πνευματική δημιουργία.

Εξίσου αδιέξοδο είναι βέβαια είναι το μοντέλο της απεριόριστης δωρεάν χρήσης που έχει επικρατήσει στην γκρίζα πλευρά του διαδικτύου. Η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να δημιουργήσει προϋποθέσεις ώστε οι δημιουργοί να αμείβονται και οι χρήστες να έχουν πρόσβαση στην καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή υπάρχουν ήδη διαθέσιμες διεθνείς πρακτικές, όπως πχ. ένα τέλος πρόσβασης στο internet που θα αποδίδεται στους κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Εκτός αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να συλλάβουν τους σχεδόν 1 εκατομμύριο χρήστες του διαδικτυακού χώρου που αντιμετωπίζει την επίμαχη δίωξη…



ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑΣ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12.3, 5:00 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ

Στην Αθήνα, μπροστά στη Βουλή

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στην Καμάρα



Το γραφείο τύπου

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, 2103306301


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2010)

Αυτό το ζήτημα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον από πολλές απόψεις. Όλοι είναι κατά των συλλήψεων. Προσωπικά, δεν έχω σχηματίσει άποψη ακόμα. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι τα δικαιώματα των δημιουργών/καλλιτεχνών πού πάνε με όλη αυτή την ιστορία.


----------



## Costas (Mar 11, 2010)

Η προτελευταία παράγραφος του #1 αναφέρει κάτι σχετικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2010)

Εντάξει, αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς θεωρητικό κι ούτε νομιμοποιεί αυτό που γίνεται. Κι εγώ συμφωνώ να βρεθούν λύσεις. Αλλά στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, όποιος καλλιτέχνης θέλει, μπορεί και τώρα να βγάλει τα τραγούδια του στο ίντερνετ δωρεάν ή και με πληρωμή. Δεν είναι δύσκολο. Βλ. π.χ. το iTunes ή άλλα σχετικά sites. Θα δεχόμουν το κατέβασμα δωρεάν για συγκεκριμένους λόγους (π.χ. για να δεις αν σου "κάνει" ένα CD) και υπό όρους, αλλά όχι εντελώς ανεξέλεγκτα όπως γίνεται τώρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2010)

Φίλοι μου, το ίδιο πράγμα γίνεται πλέον και με τα βιβλία και με τη μουσική και με τις ταινίες. Όλα πνευματική δημιουργία είναι και όλοι οι πνευματικοί δημιουργοί έχουν δικαιώματα και επομένως όλοι θίγονται από τη μεταφόρτωση των αρχείων. 

Αλλά για να σταθούμε λιγάκι... πώς ακριβώς θίγονται; Επειδή δεν αγοράζουμε τα CD τους, σωστά; Πόσα *εκατομμύρια * :) πωλήσεις θα έκανε ή κάνει ένας μέσος ή πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος καλλιτέχνης; Ας μην απαντήσω, γιατί είναι ευκόλως εννοούμενο... Αντίθετα, πόσα σπίτια, μπαρ, καφέ, αυτοκίνητα, πλοία... παίζουν τη μουσική του που έχει "κατεβεί" από το διαδίκτυο και πόσα εκατομμύρια αυτιά ακούνε τα τραγούδια του με αυτόν τον τρόπο; 
Μήπως η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση; Μήπως και οι εταιρείες αντί για 20-25 ευρώ το CD (που τους κοστίζει μάξιμουμ 2 ευρώ) θα έπρεπε να βρουν έναν τρόπο στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου να κατεβάσουμε είτε σε προσιτές τιμές είτε δοκιμαστικά τα τραγούδια ή τις ταινίες; Και μην τρελαθούμε ότι θα λυπηθώ τη Sony, τη Universal και δεν ξέρω ποια άλλη εταιρεία του Χόλιγουντ ή της μουσικής βιομηχανίας για διαφυγόντα κέρδη! Θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι (να και κάτι για το νήμα με τα ζώα που δεν βάλαμε νομίζω)...

Πρόσφατα πληροφορήθηκα από έναν φοιτητή μου ότι ο πατέρας του (που είναι και καθηγητής ή δάσκαλος) έφερε στο σπίτι ένα βιβλίο μου φωτοτυπημένο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Μούδιασα... αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... να χαρώ που διαβάστηκε έστω και έτσι και θα διαδοθεί και θα μοιραστεί και σε άλλους ίσως ή να κλάψω για τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη... Με άλλα λόγια, τι θέλει ο καλλιτέχνης, τα χρήματα ή τη δόξα; Και τα δύο; Τι μετράει πιο πολύ; Να γίνεις γνωστός ή να βγάλεις χρήματα όταν πρωτοξεκινάς; Μήπως το πρώτο θα φέρει το δεύτερο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις; 

Με τα βιβλία όντως, ως συλλέκτης, έχω ένα θέμα με το κατέβασμά τους. Από την άλλη ως πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος, δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω μάθημα χωρίς τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία και άρθρα! 

Και τέλος, κάτι οξύμωρο. Στα αυτοκίνητα έχουν εξαπλά MP3 player. Στην αγορά δεν έχω δει να μπορείς να αγοράσεις το MP3 disc κάποιου καλλιτέχνη. Τότε γιατί το έχεις; Πού θα βρεις τα αρχεία MP3 αν δεν τα βρεις στο διαδίκτυο... οεο; Πού; 

Αυτά τα ερωτήματα με βασανίζουν και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα... Έχω κι άλλα να πω, αλλά δεν πειράζει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Για τα mp3 στο αυτοκίνητο, υποτίθεται ότι θα αντιγράψεις το CD που έχεις αγοράσεις σε δίσκο mp3 --όπως τα αντέγραφες παλιά σε κασέτες.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2010)

Ναι καλά, δόκτορα... γι' αυτό τα έβγαλαν λες;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με την έλευση του CD οι εταιρείες θησαύρισαν. Αυτό είναι κάτι που έχουν να το λένε πολλοί καλλιτέχνες (πρόσφατα το επανέλαβε και η Δήμητρα Γαλάνη σε μια συνέντευξη). Θυμάμαι ότι τότε ένας δίσκος βινυλλίου είχε γύρω στο χιλιάρικο και με τα CD το πήγαν 50% επάνω. Προσωπικά, ελάχιστα μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι εταιρείες. Αλλά η αγορά είναι μικρή και ένας Έλληνας μουσικός, τραγουδιστής ή συνθέτης φαντάζομαι ότι τα χρειάζεται τα ποσοστά του. Άλλωστε, αν θέλει να διαδώσει το έργο του έχει κι άλλους τρόπους. Εκτός κι αν δεν τον πειράζει και αυτός επιλέξει διαφορετικά (οπότε οι εταιρείες τον δεσμεύουνε). 

Παρακολουθώντας το σκηνικό στη μπλογκόσφαιρα και το Facebook, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το κίνημα "Λευτεριά στα παιδιά του gamato" είναι περισσότερο μια αντίδραση στην καταπίεση και την οικονομική στενότητα των ημερών, παρά κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ πάντως είναι ότι όλοι οι καλλιτέχνες βγάζουν ελάχιστα από τα CD που πουλιούνται και ότι ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος χρημάτων πηγαίνει στις δισκογραφικές. Οι καλλιτέχνες βγάζουν χρήματα από τις ζωντανές εμφανίσεις, για τις οποίες τα CD λειτουργούν υποστηρικτικά - και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε καλλιτέχνες του εσωτερικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Μήπως και οι εταιρείες αντί για 20-25 ευρώ το CD (που τους κοστίζει μάξιμουμ 2 ευρώ) θα έπρεπε να βρουν έναν τρόπο στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου να κατεβάσουμε είτε σε προσιτές τιμές είτε δοκιμαστικά τα τραγούδια ή τις ταινίες;


Μία πρακτικής φύσεως παρατήρηση: 2 ευρώ μπορεί να στοιχίζει το CD ως εκτύπωση και ως υλικό. Για να καλυφθεί το κόστος της παραγωγής του CD, ανάλογα με το πόσοι και ποιοι εργάστηκαν γι' αυτό (καλλιτέχνες, ορχήστρα, γραφίστας, μουσικός παραγωγός που κάνει την επιμέλεια, στούντιο ηχογράφησης), και για να βγει κέρδος που θα επιτρέψει σε μια εταιρεία να επιβιώσει, πρέπει να πουληθούν χιλιάδες κομμάτια. Και δεν μιλάω για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες, αν και στο κάτω-κάτω έχουν δικαίωμα κι αυτές να βγάλουν κέρδος ανάλογο με τις επενδύσεις που κάνουν και με τα χιλιάδες άτομα στα οποία δίνουν δουλειά, αλλά και για τις μικρές που προφανώς είναι αδύνατο να επιβιώσουν αν το προϊόν τους αντιγράφεται και διακινείται, είτε δωρεάν είτε από επιτήδειους που πουλάνε τα αντίγραφα στους δρόμους. Όταν ένας νέος καλλιτέχνης θέλει να κάνει δισκογραφία, προφανώς πρέπει να καταφύγει στο κεφάλαιο μιας εταιρείας, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να βάλει από την τσέπη του 10.000 ή 20.000 ευρώ, και θα περιμένει μάταια να εισπράξει κάποια ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις.

Και σχετικά με την παρατήρησή σου, Αμβρόσιε, για το κόστος του CD σε σχέση με το βινύλιο, μην ξεχνάς ότι στην αρχή η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία ήταν κάτι καινούριο, γι' αυτό την πουλούσαν πιο ακριβά, αλλά στη συνέχεια μπήκε στη ζωή μας το ευρώ, οπότε τριπλασιάστηκαν όλα, ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Και σχετικά με την παρατήρησή σου, Αμβρόσιε, για το κόστος του CD σε σχέση με το βινύλιο, μην ξεχνάς ότι στην αρχή η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία ήταν κάτι καινούριο, γι' αυτό την πουλούσαν πιο ακριβά,



Αυτό υπέθετα κι εγώ και δικαιολογούσα στο μυαλό μου τη διαφορά στην τιμή (γιατί στην ποιότητα το βινύλλιο είναι κλάσης ανώτερο), αλλά τελικά ίσως να μην ήταν έτσι ακριβώς. Δηλ. εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την αλλαγή μέσου για κερδοσκοπία (όπως έγινε και με το ευρώ).


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

Δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω ένα άρθρο σχετικά με το θέμα των δικαιωμάτων, που έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων ότι κάποια ονόματα έχουν πάψει να πουλάνε τα CD τους και τα μοιράζουν δωρεάν στις συναυλίες τους. 

Ένα άλλο βασικό όμως είναι ότι αν ένα άλμπουμ αξίζει τον κόπο, πουλάει. Αν είναι ένα πιασάρικο τραγούδι και δέκα βλακείες για παραγέμισμα, γιατί να δώσει ο άλλος τα λεφτά του;
Ίσως είναι ώρα οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες να σκεφτούν λίγο και την ποιότητα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι πάντα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, σε οποιαδήποτε εποχή. Αν ένας καλλιτέχνης θέλει να κάνει το έργο του προσιτό σε όλους δωρεάν στο Διαδίκτυο, μπορεί να το κάνει. Αν διαφωνεί, η δωρεάν διακίνηση είναι κλοπή, είτε είμαστε στην ψηφιακή εποχή είτε στην προϊστορική. Ούτε μπορώ να αποδεχτώ το "αφού δεν μου το δίνεις πιο φτηνά, εγώ θα το κλέψω και θα το χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς να σου δίνω φράγκο". Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό και όταν αγοράζουμε ρούχα ή παπούτσια ή βιβλία; Αν δεν μας αρέσει η τιμή, τα κλέβουμε; Ή μήπως το Διαδίκτυο, εκτός από την ανωνυμία που προσφέρει στις σχέσεις, προσφέρει και ανωνυμία στην κλοπή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων; Κι εγώ έχω κατεβάσει (σπάνια) ταινίες, αλλά πάντα έχω επίγνωση ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι κάτι παράνομο, δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα που μου προσφέρει η ψηφιακή εποχή.

Από την ανακοίνωση του πρώτου ποστ αντιγράφω:


> Εξίσου αδιέξοδο είναι βέβαια είναι το μοντέλο της απεριόριστης δωρεάν χρήσης που έχει επικρατήσει στην γκρίζα πλευρά του διαδικτύου. Η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να δημιουργήσει προϋποθέσεις ώστε οι δημιουργοί να αμείβονται και οι χρήστες να έχουν πρόσβαση στην καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή υπάρχουν ήδη διαθέσιμες διεθνείς πρακτικές, όπως πχ. ένα τέλος πρόσβασης στο internet που θα αποδίδεται στους κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


Έχει ενδιαφέρον η πρόταση ότι θα μπορούσε να επιβληθεί ένα τέλος πρόσβασης που θα αποδίδεται στους κατόχους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο αυτό το ποσό, γιατί μιλάμε για έναν τεράστιο αριθμό δημιουργών και καλλιτεχνών που θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν σ' όλον τον κόσμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ναι καλά, δόκτορα... γι' αυτό τα έβγαλαν λες;


Για να συνδέσω και με της Αλεξάνδρας αποπάνω, όχι. Μπορείς να κατεβάζεις ό,τι mp3 θέλεις και από το νέτι *επί πληρωμή*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Έχω μια τεράστια συλλογή σιντί, όλα παιγμένα μία φορά — τη φορά που τα έκανα MP3 για να τα ακούω από τον υπολογιστή μου με άμεση ανεύρεση και χωρίς να χαλάω τα πολύτιμα συλλεκτικά σιντί. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω το ίδιο και με όλα τα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης μου. Εκτός που υπάρχει πια το αδιαχώρητο, εκτός από τη ΜΕΕ που θέλει συνέχεια σελοτέιπ για να συγκρατώ τις ράχες, εκτός από τη σκόνη, είναι γεγονός ότι με τα ψηφιακά βιβλία η δουλειά είναι πιο αποτελεσματική. Πάντα με σεβασμό στα τέσσερα-πέντε B, τα μέρη όπου το βιβλίο το θες να είναι έντυπο (σε bed δεν πάω με Kindle, όσο κομψό κι αν γίνει).

Προχτές πέρασε ένας φίλος από το σπίτι και κουβαλούσε έναν φρεσκοαγορασμένο εξωτερικό δίσκο του ενός τεραμπάιτ. Την ώρα που πίναμε τα ούζα μας, πήρε και όλη μου τη μουσική και όλα τα ψηφιακά μου βιβλία. Στο διαδίκτυο δεν έγινε καμιά συναλλαγή, για να φοβηθεί μην τον πιάσουν. Απλώς, όπως γινόταν παλιά με τις μπομπίνες και τις κασέτες και τις φωτοτυπίες, εγώ πλήρωσα μια περιουσία για να αποκτήσω πράγματα που ήθελα και ο φίλος μου δεν έκανε τον κόπο ούτε καν της μετατροπής ή της αντιγραφής.

Υποθετικό το σενάριο, αλλά πόσο υποθετικό; Η πειρατεία είναι αυτό που λέει η λέξη: παράνομη. Κλοπή. Δηλαδή, έγινε σεισμός και μπήκε ο κόσμος στο σουπερμάρκετ και το λεηλάτησε. Θα πεις: μα ο κόσμος πεινούσε. Θα σου πω: πόσες φορές νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά το σουπερμάρκετ; Δηλαδή, δεν είναι μόνο θέμα ηθικό, δεν είναι μόνο θέμα νόμου του καθεστώτος της ελεύθερης οικονομίας, είναι πρωτίστως θέμα πρακτικό: στο βαθμό που εξαπλώνεται η κλοπή, που η κλοπή δεν θεωρείται ανήθικη και παράνομη, αλλά γίνεται κανόνας (ενδεχομένως γίνεται κανόνας ενώ ταυτόχρονα θεωρείται ανήθικη και παράνομη), στον ίδιο βαθμό δεν θα υπάρχει παραγωγή κάποια στιγμή.

Είναι λύση η δίωξη; Το σενάριο δείχνει ότι δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν λύση οι διώξεις, απλώς ίσως θα περιορίσουν προσωρινά το φαινόμενο· ίσως αυτό να θέλουν και οι εταιρείες — τον περιορισμό του. Δεν θα καταφέρουν πολλά ή για πολύ. Όλες αυτές οι αγορές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν εκ βάθρων. Για πολλούς λόγους, όχι μόνο για την προστασία του δημιουργού. Ας θεωρήσουμε κάποια πράγματα ιερά: την προστασία του δημιουργού. Τη διάδοση της δημιουργίας. Την ευχερή πρόσβαση στη γνώση. Σε αυτά ας αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε κάποιες πρακτικές ή ποιοτικές παραμέτρους. Πάντως, πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί ένα ολοκαίνουριο αύριο που δεν μπορεί να στηριχτεί σε σαθρές πρακτικές και επιχειρηματολογίες του παρελθόντος.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως. :)


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μία πρακτικής φύσεως παρατήρηση: 2 ευρώ μπορεί να στοιχίζει το CD ως εκτύπωση και ως υλικό. Για να καλυφθεί το κόστος της παραγωγής του CD, ανάλογα με το πόσοι και ποιοι εργάστηκαν γι' αυτό (καλλιτέχνες, ορχήστρα, γραφίστας, μουσικός παραγωγός που κάνει την επιμέλεια, στούντιο ηχογράφησης), και για να βγει κέρδος που θα επιτρέψει σε μια εταιρεία να επιβιώσει, πρέπει να πουληθούν χιλιάδες κομμάτια. Και δεν μιλάω για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες, αν και στο κάτω-κάτω έχουν δικαίωμα κι αυτές να βγάλουν κέρδος ανάλογο με τις επενδύσεις που κάνουν και με τα χιλιάδες άτομα στα οποία δίνουν δουλειά, αλλά και για τις μικρές που προφανώς είναι αδύνατο να επιβιώσουν αν το προϊόν τους αντιγράφεται και διακινείται, είτε δωρεάν είτε από επιτήδειους που πουλάνε τα αντίγραφα στους δρόμους. Όταν ένας νέος καλλιτέχνης θέλει να κάνει δισκογραφία, προφανώς πρέπει να καταφύγει στο κεφάλαιο μιας εταιρείας, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να βάλει από την τσέπη του 10.000 ή 20.000 ευρώ, και θα περιμένει μάταια να εισπράξει κάποια ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις.
> 
> Και σχετικά με την παρατήρησή σου, Αμβρόσιε, για το κόστος του CD σε σχέση με το βινύλιο, μην ξεχνάς ότι στην αρχή η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία ήταν κάτι καινούριο, γι' αυτό την πουλούσαν πιο ακριβά, αλλά στη συνέχεια μπήκε στη ζωή μας το ευρώ, οπότε τριπλασιάστηκαν όλα, ούτως ή άλλως.



Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι όταν πήρα ένα CD του Καλλίρη το '90...κάτι, είχε 5.500 δρχ, κι ενώ συμφωνώ ότι το ευρώ ξεχείλωσε τις τιμές στα πάντα σχεδόν, σ' αυτόν τον τομέα ήταν ήδη ξεχειλωμένες.

Από την άλλη, όταν παίρνω ένα CD δε θέλω κι ένα σωρό μπαρούφες μέσα που μου τις πλασάρουν για χρυσάφι. Τα artwork και δεν ξέρω τι, είναι φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.

Οι δισκογραφικές άργησαν να πάρουν χαμπάρι ότι δε θέλουμε βλακείες για να μας παίρνουν τα λεφτά, γι' αυτό κι ένα εξάμηνο απ' την κυκλοφορία εμπορικών ελληνικών CD (ή και προωθητικά) τα πουλάνε μαζί με εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. 

Αυτήν την Κυριακή θα δώσει μία εφημερίδα επιτυχημένο CD πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου καλλιτέχνη, λέτε να ζημιώνεται έτσι η δισκογραφική; Ή μήπως θα ζημιωθούν οι Scorpions που πωλούν με εφημερίδα αυτήν την Κυριακή το κύκνειο άσμα τους αντί να μας τ' αρπάξουν χοντρά σε κάποιο δισκοπωλείο;

Καμιά φορά για να πουλήσεις πολύ πρέπει να ρίξεις την τιμή.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Μα ούτε εγώ διαφωνώ να δώσει κάποιος στον φίλο του το ψηφιακό του αρχείο. Όταν όμως μεσολαβεί ένας ιστότοπος ώστε αυτοί οι αόρατοι "φίλοι" να γίνουν εκατομμύρια, τότε κινδυνεύει ο δημιουργός να μην μπορεί να ζήσει εισπράττοντας αυτά που δικαιούται για το έργο του. Τέλος πάντων, μάλλον για να καταλάβει κάποιος τι λέω πρέπει να έχει από πρώτο χέρι την εμπειρία της δημιουργίας και της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. 

Όσο για το επιχείρημα ότι ένα CD μπορεί να έχει 12 τραγούδια και να σου αρέσει μόνο το ένα, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα να αγοράζεις μόνο ένα τραγούδι στο Amazon και στο iTunes και σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους που πουλάνε νόμιμα μουσική, και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβή τιμή για ένα τραγούδι 99 σεντς. Έχω πολλές φορές αγοράσει, άλλοτε ολόκληρο άλμπουμ και άλλοτε μόνο ένα τραγούδι. Αλλά προφανώς η επιθυμία να πάρουμε κάτι τζάμπα περιέχει κάποια ιδεολογία που μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, αν κάτι θέλω να μείνει από το μήνυμά μου είναι ότι η συζήτηση δεν μπορεί να διεξαχθεί με παραδοσιακούς όρους. Είπα ότι είναι κλοπή. Και εφόσον είναι κλοπή, ο νόμος αυτή τη στιγμή δίνει το δικαίωμα να σε μπαγλαρώσει ο άλλος. Θα κλείσουν τρεις τόποι, θα φοβηθούν δέκα ανεβασοκατεβασάκηδες και την άλλη μέρα θα ανοίξουν έξι τόποι. Ή θα φτάσουμε να ανταλλάσουμε τα τεραμπάιτ μας σε γιάφκες (καπνιστών). Δεν είναι λύσεις αυτά. Όπως δεν μπορούμε να ελπίσουμε στον ηθικό αυτοπεριορισμό των κερδοσκόπων, δεν περιμένουμε και ότι οι πειρατές θα σεβαστούν τους δημιουργούς. Ας το κάνει ο διπλανός, λέμε πάντα.

Άρα, ας πούμε ό,τι θέλουμε για τα τρέχοντα, τα μπουκαρίσματα εδώ, τη νομοθεσία που συζητείται στη Βρετανία ή τη Γαλλία. Σαχλαμάρες, προσωρινά πράγματα, που αρνιούνται να δουν κατάματα την πραγματικότητα και εξυπηρετούν προσωρινά τον πανικό των εταιρειών.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ το 1 δολάριο (99 σεντς) τιμή πάρα πολύ ακριβή. 20 κομμάτια = 20 δολάρια. Πάρα πολλά είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Μα ένα από τα επιχειρήματα αυτών που δεν θέλουν να αγοράσουν το CD είναι ότι από τα 20 κομμάτια τούς αρέσει μόνο το ένα, και δεν ήθελαν να αγοράσουν και 19 άχρηστα. Όταν τους δίνεται η ευκαιρία να αγοράσουν μόνο αυτό το ένα κομμάτι που τους αρέσει, σημαίνει ότι με 20 δολάρια αγοράζουν κομμάτια από 20 διαφορετικά CD.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να μπει στη διατίμηση η καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Τόσο θέλει να το πουλήσει ο καλλιτέχνης (έστω και μέσω της εταιρείας που τον εκπροσωπεί). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει καλά και σώνει να το αποκτήσουμε, αν τα οικονομικά μας δεν το επιτρέπουν. Ας ακούμε διαδικτυακό ή παραδοσιακό ραδιόφωνο που είναι τζάμπα και έχουν όλη τη μουσική του κόσμου.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Συμφωνώ ότι το 1 ευρώ για ένα τραγούδι είναι πάρα πολλά. Κι εδώ να παρατηρήσω και κάτι άλλο που αφορά κυρίως την Ελλάδα. Αν υπήρχαν οι υποδομές που υπάρχουν σε χώρες του εξωτερικού, όπου πας σε δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη και δανείζεσαι από βιβλία μέχρι DVD και πάσης φύσεως μουσικά CD (που περιλαμβάνουν από το τελευταίο άλμπουμ της Μαντόνα μέχρι σύγχρονη κλασική μουσική) για ένα αντίτιμο της τάξης των 1-2 ευρώ τη βδομάδα, ίσως να μην είχαμε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εμένα θα με εξυπηρετούσε σε φοβερό βαθμό. Εκεί να δεις πώς διαδίδονται η μουσική και τα βιβλία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να μπει στη διατίμηση η καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία. Τόσο θέλει να το πουλήσει ο καλλιτέχνης (έστω και μέσω της εταιρείας που τον εκπροσωπεί). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει καλά και σώνει να το αποκτήσουμε, αν τα οικονομικά μας δεν το επιτρέπουν. Ας ακούμε διαδικτυακό ή παραδοσιακό ραδιόφωνο που είναι τζάμπα και έχουν όλη τη μουσική του κόσμου.


Πρόσεξε όμως, γιατί εδώ ακριβώς είναι που έχει αρχίσει να δημιουργείται ένα νέο ήθος. Χαβιάρι δεν μπορούμε να φάμε όλοι (είναι πεπερασμένη ποσότητα ο οξύρρυγχος), αλλά την καλή τη μουσική μπορούμε (και θέλουμε) να την ακούμε όλοι. Όπως λες, υπάρχει και το ραδιόφωνο. Άρα πού είναι η διαφορά; Ότι ο πλούσιος μπορεί να το ακούει όποτε το θέλει αυτός; Και καλά στην ψυχαγωγία, αλλά και στην «άυλη» γνώση; Το ψηφιακό βιβλίο δεν κόβει δεντράκια και η γνώση πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμη σε όλους. Να συζητήσουμε κατά πόσο είναι σωστά τα επιχειρήματα. Ωστόσο, διαμορφώνουν ένα νέο ήθος που δικαιολογεί την κλοπή, της δίνει ηθικό έρεισμα και τη διαιωνίζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Μα η καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης όπως το φαγητό. Ο καθένας μπορεί να πουλάει τη μουσική του ή τον ζωγραφικό του πίνακα όσο θέλει, και ο άλλος μπορεί και να τον μποϊκοτάρει αν βρίσκει την τιμή ακριβή, όπως ακριβώς δεν πάμε σ' ένα ακριβό εστιατόριο. Φαίνεται όμως ότι η διαδικτυακή δυνατότητα της τζάμπα ανταλλαγής και διακίνησης δημιούργησε νέα ήθη, όπου δήθεν ο καλλιτέχνης δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης του πνευματικού του έργου. Μπορεί η επόμενη φάση να είναι να μπαίνουμε σ' ένα κατάστημα με ακριβά παπούτσια και να τα αρπάζουμε, με το απαραίτητο ιδεολογικό τουπέ, επειδή όντως είναι πολύ ακριβά. Θα δούμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 12, 2010)

Και ίσως αν μποϋκοτάραμε -χωρίς να κατεβάζουμε- θα άλλαζαν και οι εταιρείες την τακτική τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2010)

Επειδή σύμφωνα με το in.gr τα άτομα που μαζεύτηκαν σ' αυτή τη διαδήλωση ήταν γύρω στα 150, μήπως μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι όσο ενδιαφέρεται ο ανώνυμος χρήστης του gamato.info για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του κάθε καλλιτέχνη, άλλο τόσο έχει γραμμένη στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια και την ταλαιπωρία αυτών που του παρείχαν τόσον καιρό "στέγη" για να κατεβάζει τα τραγουδάκια και τις ταινίες του; Κι έτσι από τα 850.000 μέλη του ιστοτόπου, μάλλον εμφανίστηκαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν 150 συγγενείς και φίλοι των ιδιοκτητών. Όσο για τα μέλη, έχουν ήδη καταφύγει σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα και συνεχίζουν απτόητοι το κατέβασμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Τεράστιο το θέμα, και δεν μπορούμε όχι να καταλήξουμε, ούτε καν να εξετάσουμε όλες τις πτυχές του έτσι αποσπασματικά. 
Θα πω μόνο ότι έχει δίκιο ο Νίκελ. Νέοι καιροί, νέα ήθη και χρειάζονται νέοι μηχανισμοί, νέοι τρόποι ώστε και οι δημιουργοί να μη ζημιώνονται και η μουσική (και πρωτίστως η γνώση) να φτάνει εύκολα και φτηνά σε όποιους την αποζητούν.



Costas said:


> Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ το 1 δολάριο (99 σεντς) τιμή πάρα πολύ ακριβή. 20 κομμάτια = 20 δολάρια. Πάρα πολλά είναι.


 
Κώστα, μια ενδιαφέρουσα εναλλακτική για νόμιμο κατέβασμα είναι το emusic.com, που χρεώνει τα μισά (και λιγότερα, ανάλογα με το μηνιαίο πακέτο που επιλέγεις) από τις περισσότερες γνωστές τέτοιες υπηρεσίες. Οι χρεώσεις τους εδώ. Επειδή είμαι πάνω από 10 χρόνια συνδρομητής εκεί, με χρεώνουν με την παλιά τιμή, 10 ευρώ για 40 κομμάτια το μήνα. Το κομμάτι μπορεί να είναι από μια εισαγωγή των 5 δευτερολέπτων μέχρι ολόκληρη την πλευρά ενός δίσκου, αν κυκλοφόρησε ενιαία. Διαθέτει περίπου 7 εκατομμύρια κομμάτια από όλα τα είδη μουσικής, αν και ευνόητα περιορίζεται σε όχι τόσο δημοφιλείς δημιουργούς (προσωπικά, δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου αυτό) και ειδικεύεται σε "εναλλακτικές" μουσικές προτάσεις, όχι από τις πρώτες φίρμες, αλλά από καθόλου ασήμαντους καλλιτέχνες. Ρίξε μια ματιά· είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι εσύ τουλάχιστον θα βρεις κάμποσα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. :)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 12, 2010)

Η (πνευματική ή άλλη) ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Κάθεσαι στο εστιατόριο, όπου σε προσεγγίζει ο γλυκύτατος Νιγηριανός με την τσάντα και όλα τα μουσικά ελέη του Θεού. Αγοράζεις, γουρούνι στο σακί, τρία παράνομα αντιγραμμένα σιντάκια και, πάνω εκεί, σηκώνεται ο κύριος από το διπλανό τραπέζι, που τυχαίνει να είναι της .... (συμπληρώστε το όνομα αρμόδιας υπηρεσίας) και (α) συλλαμβάνει τον Νιγηριανό, (β) συλλαμβάνει και τους δυο σας, (γ) παίρνει κι αυτός άλλα τρία σιντιά.

Από το λήμμα YouTube της Wikipedia:
*Copyrighted material*
YouTube has been criticized for failing to ensure that its videos respect the law of copyright. At the time of uploading a video, YouTube users are always shown a screen with the following message:
Do not upload any TV shows, music videos, music concerts or commercials without permission unless they consist entirely of content you created yourself. The Copyright Tips page and the Community Guidelines can help you determine whether your video infringes someone else's copyright.​Despite this advice, there are still many unauthorized clips from television shows, films and music videos on YouTube. YouTube does not view videos before they are posted online, and it is left to copyright holders to issue a takedown notice under the terms of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act. Organizations including Viacom, Mediaset and the English Premier League have filed lawsuits against YouTube, claiming that it has done too little to prevent the uploading of copyrighted material. Viacom, demanding US$1 billion in damages, said that it had found more than 150,000 unauthorized clips of its material on YouTube that had been viewed "an astounding 1.5 billion times". YouTube responded by stating that it "goes far beyond its legal obligations in assisting content owners to protect their works". Since Viacom filed its lawsuit, YouTube has introduced a system called Video ID, which checks uploaded videos against a database of copyrighted content with the aim of reducing violations.​Θυμίζω ότι το YouTube ανήκει στην Google. Πείτε μου: μπορώ ή δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω μια πληρέστατη δισκοθήκη κατεβάζοντας βιντεάκια από εκεί; Από τον νεαρό φοιτητή κύριο Tenenbaum ζητούν αμερικάνικες δισκογραφικές εταιρείες 675.000 δολάρια για 30 τραγούδια που κατέβασε (από τα 800 που ομολογεί ο ίδιος), προς 22.500 δολάρια έκαστο. Ανάμεσά τους, τραγούδια των Νιρβάνα.

Οπότε, ποιον πρέπει να βάλεις μέσα: τον Νιγηριανό, τους ιδιοκτήτες του gamato.info, τους ιδιοκτήτες του Google, τον κύριο Tenenbaum, τον εφευρέτη του Ίντερνετ, τον νομοθέτη ή τον δικαστή που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να απονείμει δικαιοσύνη; Μέχρι να αποφασίσετε, ακούστε λίγο...


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε όμως, γιατί εδώ ακριβώς είναι που έχει αρχίσει να δημιουργείται ένα νέο ήθος. Χαβιάρι δεν μπορούμε να φάμε όλοι (είναι πεπερασμένη ποσότητα ο οξύρρυγχος), αλλά την καλή τη μουσική μπορούμε (και θέλουμε) να την ακούμε όλοι. Όπως λες, υπάρχει και το ραδιόφωνο. Άρα πού είναι η διαφορά; Ότι ο πλούσιος μπορεί να το ακούει όποτε το θέλει αυτός; Και καλά στην ψυχαγωγία, αλλά και στην «άυλη» γνώση; Το ψηφιακό βιβλίο δεν κόβει δεντράκια και η γνώση πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμη σε όλους. Να συζητήσουμε κατά πόσο είναι σωστά τα επιχειρήματα. Ωστόσο, διαμορφώνουν ένα νέο ήθος που δικαιολογεί την κλοπή, της δίνει ηθικό έρεισμα και τη διαιωνίζει.



Χρησιμοποιείς τον ίδιο νομικό όρο-ομπρέλα για δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά φαινόμενα. Αυτού του είδους η κλοπή υπάγεται σε διαφορετική οικονομία από την κλοπή για ιδιωτικό πλουτισμό πχ. Η πρώτη λειτουργεί με όρους της οικονομίας του δώρου και η δεύτερη της ανταλλαγής. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τη νομιμοποιώ και την υποστηρίζω, αλλά σίγουρα τη διαχωρίζω γιατί έχει διαφορετικά κίνητρα και στόχους.
Συμφωνώ, λοιπόν, εν μέρει με τον buccaneer ότι η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή, γιατί στην εποχή του ύστερου καπιταλισμού η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, και γενικά η πληροφορία σε όλες της τις εκφάνσεις από το DNA έως τα μίντια, δημιουργεί τεράστια υπεραξία. 
Το πρόβλημα, όμως, με την οικονομία του δώρου, δηλαδή την ιδεολογία των χάκερ, του ελεύθερου λογισμικού, της ανοιχτής πηγής κλπ είναι ότι διαδίκτυο δεν είναι η ουτοπία του 21ου αι. όπως πολλοί πίστευαν αφελώς πριν από 15 χρόνια, αλλά προϊόν διαδικασιών που χαρακτηρίζουν την παραγωγή και την εργασία του ύστερου καπιταλισμού.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 12, 2010)

Θα καταλήξουμε να γίνει αυτό το θέμα σαν το τσιγάρο τελικά... 



> Μα η καλλιτεχνική δημιουργία δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης όπως το φαγητό.


Για μένα και για πολλούς άλλους είναι. 



> Ο καθένας μπορεί να πουλάει τη μουσική του ή τον ζωγραφικό του πίνακα όσο θέλει,



Πρόσεξε γιατί αυτό έχουμε αφήσει να συμβεί στη ζωή μας και τελικά δεν θα μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε τίποτα ούτε να φάμε όπου θέλουμε, ούτε να ακούσουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, ούτε... (πρόσθεσε ό,τι θέλεις εδώ) 
Εκεί πατάνε οι κερδοσκόποι και είμαι σίγουρος πως έχεις ακούσει και καυτηριάσει την ατάκα: 'Τόσο το δίνω, μαντάμ, και άμα σου αρέσει πάρ' το, αν δεν θέλεις πήγαινε αλλού.' 

Όχι, δεν θέλω να πάω αλλού ή να αγοράσω κάτι άλλο. Θέλω αυτό να αγοράσω αλλά όχι να σε κάνω πλούσιο, γιατί τόσα σου λείπουν εσένα! Σωστά; 



> και ο άλλος μπορεί και να τον μποϊκοτάρει αν βρίσκει την τιμή ακριβή, όπως ακριβώς δεν πάμε σ' ένα ακριβό εστιατόριο.



Έχεις αλήθεια πάντα αυτή τη δυνατότητα; 



> Φαίνεται όμως ότι η διαδικτυακή δυνατότητα της τζάμπα ανταλλαγής και διακίνησης δημιούργησε νέα ήθη, όπου δήθεν ο καλλιτέχνης δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης του πνευματικού του έργου.



Αυτό είναι το λάθος του συστήματος και των εταιρειών που δεν προέβλεψαν ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό και δεν προστάτευσαν το ίδιο τους το προϊόν. Εκεί πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση, αλλά όχι με συλλήψεις και απαγόρευση της μεταφόρτωσης, αλλά με χρέωσή της με λογικές τιμές. Ειλικρινά υπάρχει κανένας μουσικόφιλος που αν το CD έκανε ας πούμε 7 ευρώ θα προτιμούσε να αγοράζει το γρατζουνισμένο, κακογραμμένο και άσχημο CD στο φακελάκι, αντί για αυτό με το εξώφυλλο και το ένθετο κλπ.; 



> Μπορεί η επόμενη φάση να είναι να μπαίνουμε σ' ένα κατάστημα με ακριβά παπούτσια και να τα αρπάζουμε, με το απαραίτητο ιδεολογικό τουπέ, επειδή όντως είναι πολύ ακριβά. Θα δούμε.


Εδώ γίνεσαι υπερβολικούλα... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Χρησιμοποιείς τον ίδιο νομικό όρο-ομπρέλα για δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά φαινόμενα. Αυτού του είδους η κλοπή υπάγεται σε διαφορετική οικονομία από την κλοπή για ιδιωτικό πλουτισμό πχ. Η πρώτη λειτουργεί με όρους της οικονομίας του δώρου και η δεύτερη της ανταλλαγής. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τη νομιμοποιώ και την υποστηρίζω, αλλά σίγουρα τη διαχωρίζω γιατί έχει διαφορετικά κίνητρα και στόχους.


Απολύτως σύμφωνοι, ως προς τα κίνητρα. Ωστόσο, αύριο θα κυκλοφορήσει το καινούργιο μου βιβλίο. Σε ένα χρόνο δεν θα έχει πουλήσει τίποτα επειδή θα έχει εκπληκτική επιτυχία σαν παρανόμως διακινούμενο pdf . Εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να ζήσω. Ως προς το αποτέλεσμα, θα είναι σαν να μπήκε ένα άτομο στο σπίτι μου και μου πήρε από το συρτάρι τους μισθούς 12 μηνών (τόσο έκανα να γράψω το βιβλίο). Κάν' το σε όλα τα βιβλία του εκδοτικού οίκου και θα βρεθούν στο δρόμο ο εκδότης και όλοι οι υπάλληλοί του. Να λάβουμε λοιπόν το κίνητρο υπόψη στη συζήτηση, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη οικονομία το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο με το αποτέλεσμα της κλοπής για πλουτισμό. Χειρότερο: η δεύτερη δεν είναι κατά συρροή, όλο και κάποιοι γλιτώνουν από κάποιους κλέφτες.


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 12, 2010)

Μα για να γίνει εκπληκτικά επιτυχημένο και να έχει μεγάλη διαδικτυακή διακίνηση πρέπει πρώτα να έχει εμπορική επιτυχία. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά, η διακίνηση της πληροφορίας γίνεται πρώτα υπέργεια. Οπότε απλώς θα μειωθεί η υπεραξία.
Εκτός αν γράψεις κανένα καλτ βιβλίο που θα αναγνωριστεί στο μέλλον. Έτσι θα έχεις αφήσει μια μεγάλη παρακαταθήκη στους απογόνους σου :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Ερώτημα λοιπόν: Χρειάζεται η αγορά, όπου κάποιοι θα πληρώνουν για να αποκτήσουν, προκειμένου μέσα από αυτή τη διαδικασία να εντοπίζουμε την επιτυχία; Αν ναι, σε ποιο σημείο αρχίζει η πειρατεία να πλήττει τη βιωσιμότητα αυτής της αγοράς;

Αν, από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται αυτή η αγορά της θυσίας (δαπάνης) και των επιλογών - ιεραρχήσεων, τι θα την αντικαταστήσει; (Οι ιδέες για αυτό το σκέλος θα με συγκινούσαν περισσότερο. Κυρίως επειδή θα μπορούν να με μεταφέρουν σε ένα μέλλον που μάλλον δεν θα προλάβω.) Ρίχτε ουτοπίες, δεν αντέχουμε πια τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα!


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2010)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι χρειάζεται νέα λύση. 
Και μια που αναφερθήκαμε στο YouTube, έχω βρει εκεί κλιπάκια από παλιές τηλεοπτικές σειρές, παλιά επίκαιρα, τραγούδια που για χρόνια έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να τα βρω, παλιές διαφημίσεις κλπκλπ πράγματα που μου έφτιαξαν τη διάθεση και μου άρεσαν και που δε νομίζω να είχε τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα όποιος τα ανέβασε. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα πλήρωνα για να τα δω, γιατί αν δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που θα δω, γιατί να πληρώσω, και τα πιο πολλά δεν ήξερα τι ήταν πριν τα δω. Πρέπει να κλείσουμε φυλακή αυτόν που τα ανέβασε;
Επίσης, έχω CD που τα πλήρωσα γιατί μου άρεσαν κι ήθελα να τα έχω, τα κανονικά, όχι το αντίγραφο. Δεν βλέπω γιατί δεν σκεφτόμαστε καθόλου το ζήτημα της ποιότητας. Νωρίτερα ήμουνα κάπου που είχαν τηλεόραση ανοιχτή κι έπαιζε το ΤΟΠ 40, αδιάφορα τα περισσότερα τραγούδια, από νικητές διάφορων ρηάλιτι, πολλά τους είναι τα 99 λεπτά. Σε έξι μήνες θα τα έχουμε ξεχάσει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Μουσική, αλλαγές, άνεμοι. Ορίστε το δεύτερο μουσικό διάλειμμα του νήματος, από μια ουτοπική εποχή, με μπόνους το _Poem by the Sea._

_Winds of Change_ - Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2010)

Στο χορό μπήκε και ο ευρωβουλευτής του Πειρατικού Κόμματος (7,13% στη Σουηδία) (από το σάιτ των ΟΠ):

Σχολιάζοντας τη σύλληψη των 6 ατόμων στην Ελλάδα για την υπόθεση της ιστοσελίδας ανταλλαγής αρχείων, ο κος Christian Engström δήλωσε τα εξής:

«Η δίωξη των διαχειριστών του ιστότοπου αποτελεί πηγή ανησυχίας για τις ελευθερίες στο διαδίκτυο σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Οι σημερινοί νόμοι για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία είναι αναχρονιστικοί για την εποχή μας. Έχουν μετατρέψει όλη τη νέα γενιά σε εγκληματίες στα μάτια του νόμου σε μια μάταιη προσπάθεια να σταματήσουν την τεχνολογική πρόοδο. Ο μόνος τρόπος να προσπαθήσει κανείς να περιορίσει την κοινή χρήση αρχείων είναι να εισάγει πλήρη επιτήρηση στις ιδιωτικές επικοινωνίες του καθενός. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να διαχωρίσεις τα ιδιωτικά μηνύματα από το copyrighted υλικό χωρίς να ελέγξεις τα περιεχόμενα του ίδιου του μηνύματος. Το δικαίωμα στην ιδιωτικότητα είναι σημαντικότερο από το δικαίωμα των μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων των media να συνεχίσουν να βγάζουν χρήματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο όπως μέχρι τώρα.»

Ο ευρωβουλευτής των Οικολόγων Πράσινων Μιχάλης Τρεμόπουλος δήλωσε: «Οι σημερινοί νόμοι για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αποτρέπουν ή περιορίζουν πολλές σύγχρονες και συναρπαστικές μορφές πολιτισμικής έκφρασης, όπως για παράδειγμα το sampling ή το mixing μουσικής και βίντεο, η χρήση εικόνων σε ιστοσελίδες. Δεν θέλουμε να καταργήσουμε την εμπορική αποκλειστικότητα αλλά με έναν τρόπο που θα σέβεται τα σύγχρονα δικαιώματα και ταυτόχρονα θα επιτρέπει τα περισσότερα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα να συνεχίζουν να δραστηριοποιούνται. Στηρίζουμε τα αιτήματα του Πειρατικού Κόμματος για κατοχύρωση των ηθικών δικαιωμάτων των αρχικών δημιουργών, ελεύθερη χρήση για μη-εμπορικούς σκοπούς, πενταετή εμπορική αποκλειστικότητα, νομιμοποίηση της δυνατότητας αξιοποίησης επιμέρους τμημάτων έργων για τη δημιουργία νέων και κατάργηση των τεχνολογιών Διαχείρισης Ψηφιακών Περιορισμών (Digital Restrictions Management)».

Η άμεση επέμβαση πάντως των διωκτικών αρχών σχολιάζεται ειρωνικά από την αφίσα που υπάρχει στο Facebook:

ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ την άμεση σύλληψη:

των ληστών ΤΟΥ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ
των υπευθύνων ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΚΛΟΠΩΝ
των ληστών ΤΩΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΑΜΕΙΩΝ
των μιζαδόρων ΤΗΣ SIEMENS
των ληστών ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΣ
των υπευθύνων ΤΟΥ ΒΑΤΟΠΕΔΙΟΥ

με φόντο, βεβαίως, το κτίριο της Βουλής των Ελλήνων...

Πάντως, ιστορικά, πριν από την τεχνολογία της αναπαραγωγής του ήχου (αλλά και κάμποσο μετά), πού ήταν η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία; Ανύπαρκτη. Οι μουσικοί ζούσαν κυρίως από τις ζωντανές εμφανίσεις τους. Η τεχνολογία τούς έκανε (όσους ελάχιστους έκανε) ζάπλουτους, και συντριπτικά περισσότερο τις εταιρείες, η τεχνολογία πάλι (μια άλλη φάση της) τους αναγκάζει ίσως να μειώσουν τα υπερκέρδη τους και να προσαρμοστούν. Και από πού κι ως πού ο κληρονόμος του τάδε μουσουργού απαγορεύει, λέει, την εκτέλεση της μουσικής του μακαρίτη, όχι γιατί δεν του πληρώνουν δικαιώματα αλλά γιατί έτσι του κάπνισε; Και πόσο συμπαθητικό είναι να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να εισπράττουν δικαιώματα του δημιουργικού γονιού τους 70 χρόνια μετά το θάνατό του; Όχι περισσότερο απ' οποιονδήποτε άλλο πλούσιο κληρονόμο.
Πάντως, πάρα πολλή καλή μουσική, ειδικά μη mainstream, παραμένει τελείως ή σχετικά εκτός πειρατικού κυκλώματος. Η πιο εκτεθιμένη στην πειρατεία είναι και η πιο πετυχημένη εμπορικά, οπότε ναι μεν τα κέρδη της μειώνονται αλλά όχι δραματικά (το "δραματικά" βέβαια εξαρτάται από το ποιος μιλάει...), γιατί, παρά τα λεγόμενα, πάρα πολύς κόσμος εξακολουθεί να αγοράζει.
Να κάνω επίσης διάκριση ανάμεσα στο πειρατικό CD (ακόμα μεγαλύτερη, καθαρά παρασιτική μαφία αυτή) από τη δωρεάν ανταλλαγή αρχείων στο διαδίκτυο. Είναι ασυγχώρητο να τα βάζουμε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.

Αμβρόσιε, θενκς για τη σύσταση. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν έχει ο κάθε ένας το δικαίωμα να πουλήσει το προϊόν του πνεύματος και της διάνοιας και της εργασίας του και να αμειφθεί γι' αυτό. Και να δημιουργήσει και τεράστια υπεραξία. Από εκεί και πέρα, συμφωνώ ότι ο νόμος περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, όσον αφορά κληρονόμους, τον χρόνο ισχύος του κόπιράιτ και τον τρόπο διακίνησης του υλικού, χρήζει αναθεώρησης.

@Costa: ποια σύσταση; (αν αναφέρεσαι στο μποϊκοτάζ, παρακαλώ, δεν κάνει τίποτα. :) ) ΒΤW, πριν από την τεχνολογία αναπαραγωγής της μουσικής, κανείς από εμάς δεν θα είχε την ευκαιρία να ακούει ξανά και ξανά την αγαπημένη του μουσική κατά βούληση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2010)

Εννοώ τη σύσταση για το emusic.com


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 13, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Η (πνευματική ή άλλη) ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή.



Ο Κολακόφσκι λέει κάπου (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πού) σωστά ότι αυτή η ρήση (του Μπρισό, αν και έγινε γνωστή μέσα από το έργο του Προυντόν) είναι φιλοσοφικά μπερδεμένη: η έννοια της κλοπής προϋποθέτει την έννοια της ιδιοκτησίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εννοώ τη σύσταση για το emusic.com


O Daeman έκανε αυτή τη σύσταση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2010)

Ωχ, σόρι! Δικιολογούμαι λόγω πυρετού.

Daeman, ευχαριστώ για τη σύσταση. :)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
Από την περασμένη Τετάρτη, όταν η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος προχώρησε στην απενεργοποίηση του gamato.info, το Διαδίκτυο στο εσωτερικό της χώρας μας παρουσιάζει εικόνα που εύκολα μπορεί να συγκριθεί με εκείνη των κεντρικών λεωφόρων της Αθήνας την Κυριακή του Πάσχα.

Η κίνηση μεταξύ των δικτύων των εταιρειών που διασυνδέουν τους Ελληνες χρήστες με το Διαδίκτυο έχει πέσει κατά 70%, κάτι που είχε ξανασυμβεί τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο όταν οι διαχειριστές του gamato.info είχαν κλείσει τον κόμβο, ανακοινώνοντας πως θα πραγματοποιήσουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης.

Στο κέντρο ελέγχου του GR-ΙΧ, της υπηρεσίας του Εθνικού Δικτύου Ερευνας και Τεχνολογίας, έβλεπαν την πτώση της εσωτερικής κίνησης και μάλλον δεν πολυπίστευαν στα μάτια τους. Την ίδια στιγμή, όμως, οι διαχειριστές των υποδομών στις τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες έβλεπαν την κίνηση να αυξάνει στις διεθνείς διασυνδέσεις. Οπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, με το κλείσιμο του gamato.info πολλοί από τους χρήστες του στράφηκαν σε παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες που λειτουργούν στο εξωτερικό.

Απ' ό,τι μου λένε, ο ΑΝΤ1 έχει ανεβάσει το πρόγραμμά του ή έστω κάποιες δημοφιλείς σειρές του στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά όχι για τους θεατές εξωτερικού (Έλληνες της διασποράς)! Δηλαδή κι αυτοί πρέπει να γίνουν "κλέφτες", για μια στοιχειώδη υπηρεσία που δεν τους παρέχεται, ενώ θα έπρεπε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Από το σημερινό σημείωμα της Λώρης Κέζα στο Βήμα:

Ανεπιστρεπτί tzampa.gr

Οι 850.000 επισκέπτες του www.gamato.info κινδυνεύουν. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δύναται να ασκηθούν διώξεις εναντίον τους. Όποιος κατέβασε έστω και ένα τραγουδάκι στον υπολογιστή του μπορεί να βρεθεί στο στόχαστρο των εισαγγελικών αρχών. Κλέφτης δεν είναι μόνο ο διαχειριστής μιας ιστοσελίδας που διακινεί ταινίες, μουσική, λογισμικό χωρίς την άδεια των δημιουργών, κλέφτης είναι και όποιος έκανε το σχεδόν αθώο κλικ για να αποκτήσει δωρεάν κάποιο προϊόν που κανονικά πωλείται. Ας περιγράψουμε όμως το έγκλημα, για όσους τυχόν δεν κατέχουν την τέχνη της τζαμπατζοσύνης. Ένας έξυπνος τύπος και η παρέα του στήνουν μια ιστοσελίδα από την οποία διαθέτουν ό,τι ψηφιακό τραβάει η ψυχή μας. Θέλουμε να δούμε τα Όσκαρ προτού βγουν στο σινεμά; Τα έχουμε. Θέλουμε το ολόφρεσκο CD της Εϊμι Μακ Ντόναλντ; Το έχουμε. Ο διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας τα κερνάει. Πλην όμως πρόκειται για ξένα κόλλυβα. Δεν έχει καμία κολεγιά με τους δημιουργούς, δεν υπάρχει συμφωνητικό, απλά υφαρπάζει τα δημιουργήματα για να τα διαθέσει αφιλοκερδώς στον πλανήτη όλο.

O έξυπνος διαχειριστής από τη μύτη πιάνεται. Για τη λειτουργία του gamato.info συνελήφθησαν έξι άτομα στην Αθήνα, στη Λάρισα, στην Πέλλα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, με την κατηγορία της παράβασης του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ασχολήθηκε με την υπόθεση ύστερα από μήνυση της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Έργων. Υπολογίζεται ότι στα επτά χρόνια λειτουργίας της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας χάθηκαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα αξίας 1 δισ. ευρώ. Μία υποσημείωση:

Δεν μιλάμε για τους Ρομπέν των ψηφιακών δασών αλλά για επιτήδειους που σφετερίζονται ξένο κόπο, και μάλιστα εισπράττουν έσοδα από διαφημιζομένους στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Ταυτόχρονα κλέβουν και την Εφορία, αλλά τούτο δεν είναι του παρόντος.

Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά βαθυστόχαστη ανάλυση για τη δημοτικότητα τέτοιων ιστοσελίδων. Είναι συναρπαστικό να βρίσκεις τα πάντα μέσα από το κομπιούτερ: παλιές ηχογραφήσεις, σπάνια βίντεο, ακριβά παιχνίδια, σίριαλ της καλωδιακής.

Γίνεται ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό να χαρίζονται τα καλούδια. Στον αντίποδα, οι εταιρείες παραγωγής κάνουν τα πάντα για να μπουν στο μάτι των απλών ανθρώπων, κάνουν τα πάντα για να προκαλέσουν την κλοπή. Πωλούν σε αδικαιολόγητα υψηλές τιμές: τα CD δεν είναι πανάκριβα λόγω των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά λόγω της απληστίας των παραγωγών. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις ταινίες: τα DVD αλλά και το εισιτήριο είναι πολύ ακριβά σε συνάρτηση με τη μαζικότητα. Επιπλέον τα μεροκάματα των καλλιτεχνών είναι παλαβά. Ποιος θα λυπηθεί τους U2 που το 2009 είχαν κέρδη 108 εκατ. δολάρια; Ποιος θα συμπαρασταθεί στον Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ με κέρδη 80 εκατ. δολάρια τον χρόνο; Ποιος θα σκεφτεί ότι αδικεί την Εμα Γουάτσον που είναι 19 χρόνων και κάνει ετήσια σούμα 30 εκατ. απλά και μόνο επειδή έπαιξε στις ταινίες «Χάρι Πότερ»; Και για τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς με την περιουσία των 53 δισ. δολαρίων, τι να πούμε, ότι θα είχε τα διπλά αν οι χρήστες δεν αντέγραφαν τη δουλειά του; Εκεί ίσως βρίσκεται η εξήγηση της πειρατείας: όσοι αποδέχονται τα κλοπιμαία νιώθουν να απαλλοτριώνουν όλους αυτούς τους στουμπωμένους με χρήματα.

Παρά τα δικαιολογητικά, η κλοπή παραμένει κλοπή. Πέρα όμως τις ηθικές αναστολές, οι συνθήκες είναι μη αναστρέψιμες. Οι 850.000 επισκέπτες του gamato.info θα κυκλοφορούν πεινασμένοι στο Διαδίκτυο ώσπου να βρουν άλλον πάροχο. Θα τον βρουν, αυτό είναι το μόνο βέβαιο. Θα βρεθούν και ο άνθρωπος και ο τρόπος για να διακινούνται τζάμπα όλα αυτά. Είτε το εγκρίνουμε είτε όχι, έχει συντελεστεί μια επανάσταση, με τους εξεγερμένους να αρνούνται να πληρώσουν. Η τεχνολογία είναι με το μέρος τους. Πληθυσμιακά υπερτερούν. Όσο κι αν τους κυνηγήσει ο εισαγγελέας, έχουν βάλει τη διακίνηση της τέχνης σε μιαν άλλη ρότα, ανεπιστρεπτί. Και για όσους κινδυνολογούν λέγοντας ότι θα καταστραφεί η μουσική και κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία με τέτοιες πρακτικές, υπάρχει απάντηση: η βιομηχανία ίσως καταρρεύσει, η τέχνη ποτέ.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Με αφορμή την τελευταία πρόταση του παραπάνω άρθρου, στο γνωστό επιχείρημα-σλόγκαν (που χωράει πολλή συζήτηση, αυτήν που κάνουμε εδώ _Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη μουσική, _αντιτάσσω το _Η μουσική βιομηχανία στραγγαλίζει την τέχνη της μουσικής,_ για να περάσουμε και στο θέμα της ποιότητας των μουσικών παραγωγών και πόσο την επηρεάζει η επικρατούσα νοοτροπία της αχόρταγης μουσικής βιομηχανίας.

Περαστικά εύχομαι, Κώστα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υπολογίζεται ότι στα επτά χρόνια λειτουργίας της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας χάθηκαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα αξίας 1 δισ. ευρώ.


Δεν θέλω να κάνω το συνήγορο των ιδιοκτητών του _gamato.info_ (δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο ο τίτλος του νήματος) αλλά θα πρέπει να ξαναπούμε (και κάπου αλλού είχα διατυπώσει την αντίθεσή μου σ' αυτή τη λογική) ότι αυτός είναι ένας μπακαλίστικος υπολογισμός. Δεν σημαίνει ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι χρήστες θα πλήρωναν για να αποκτήσουν αυτά που αντέγραψαν δωρεάν. Με την ίδια μπακαλίστικη λογική, θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει κάποιος ότι στους συγκεκριμένους πελάτες δεν θα είχε πουληθεί στην κανονική τιμή ούτε ένα από τα όσα κατέβασαν στο τζάμπα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2010)

Τον τίτλο του νήματος τον έβαλα για να περιγράψω τη δήλωση-κάλεσμα των ΟΠ. Προσωπικά, ούτε καν γνώριζα την ύπαρξη του gamato.info!
Πάντως, η κα. Κέζα τα λέει πάρα πολύ καλά, και σφαιρικά. Σε όλες τις εποχές, όταν τα κέρδη και οι ανισότητες (εδώ, της πρόσβασης στην κουλτούρα ανάλογα με το βαλάντιο) ξεπερνούν ένα επίπεδο, υπάρχει μοιραία αντίδραση, thank God!

Θενκς, Daeman!


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 13, 2010)

agezerlis
Εξαρτάται από πού ξεκινάει κανείς, π.χ. από την άποψη που θέλει την ιδιοκτησία ένα από τα "φυσικά" ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Στην άλλη λογική, κλοπή υπάρχει μόνο σε βάρος της κοινωνίας.

Αν όλα αυτά σου φαίνονται περίπλοκα (αν δηλ. θεωρείς ότι κάθε σχέση είναι ιδιοκτησιακή), τότε ελπίζω ότι θα σε καλύψει φιλοσοφικά η παρακάτω προσθήκη-διευκρίνιση:
Η ατομική ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 13, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Αν όλα αυτά σου φαίνονται περίπλοκα (αν δηλ. θεωρείς ότι κάθε σχέση είναι ιδιοκτησιακή)



Δεν είπα ότι είναι περίπλοκα: μπερδεμένα είναι. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν θεωρώ εγώ κάθε σχέση ιδιοκτησιακή: η κλοπή είναι κλοπή μόνο αν έχεις ορίσει την ιδιοκτησία πρώτα (αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν κλοπή αλλά π.χ. χρήση). Όταν μετά πας και λες ότι η ιδιοκτησία είναι κλοπή τότε τα κάνεις σαλάτα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 14, 2010)

Σαφώς όχι.
Αυτό ισχύει μόνο αν αποδίδεις στην ιδιοκτησία οντολογική υπόσταση (οπότε μπορείς να κατανοήσεις την κλοπή μόνο σαν "άρνηση της ιδιοκτησίας"). Συμφωνώ ότι αυτή ακριβώς είναι η λογική τούτου του κόσμου - όμως γνωρίζουμε (π.χ. μέσα από την εθνολογία και την ιστορία), κι ακόμα περισσότερο μπορούμε να φανταστούμε, κι άλλους κόσμους. 
Η ιδιοκτησία είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μόνο μια σχέση -και μάλιστα μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη μορφή σχέσης- ανάμεσα σε κάποια πράγματα (υλικά ή λιγότερο υλικά) και κάποια πρόσωπα (ατομικά ή συλλογικά). Η σχέση αυτή είναι υποχρεωτικά προσωρινή - όσο προσωρινά είναι και (τουλάχιστον) τα πρόσωπα. [Σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την "πνευματική ιδιοκτησία", η υπέρ της αιωνιότητας άποψη εκφράστηκε, πολύ μετριοπαθώς (αλλά για πρακτικούς λόγους), με την επέκταση από τα 50 στα 70 χρόνια.]
Ή, για να το πιάσουμε διαφορετικά, νομίζεις ότι μια έννοια όπως ο "σφετερισμός δικαιώματος" προϋποθέτει την έννοια της ιδιοκτησίας;
Αναγνωρίζω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις στα θέματα αυτά, δεν δέχομαι όμως ότι υπάρχει φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα, κι ακόμα περισσότερο ανυπέρβλητο φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα, στην εκδοχή που παρουσίασα - παρά μόνο για τους ταγμένους οπαδούς μιας πολύ ιδιαίτερης άποψης.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 14, 2010)

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το μπερδεμένο εδώ: μόνο διαφορετικές οπτικές και διαφορετικές δεσμεύσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2010)

Να επισημάνω ότι δεν έχουν συλληφθεί οι διαχειριστές τού gamato.info (οι οποίοι είναι δύο και βρίσκονται στην Ολλανδία), αλλά mods και vip members.

Για τον buccaneer (#49): Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας είναι αυτό που έχει χρονική διάρκεια 70 χρόνια, όχι το ηθικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Στην Καθημερινή της Τρίτης γράφει ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης για το θέμα αυτό, με τίτλο «Παραλογισμοί και παρανομία...».
Είναι σίγουρο ότι αν μπορούσαν οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες, θα είχαν ποινικοποίηση και το σφύριγμα.
[...]
Ετσι, ενώ η ισχύς των δικαιωμάτων ιδιοκτησίας των πνευματικών έργων πρωτοξεκίνησε για μια οκταετία, σήμερα με την ψήφο των -νομίμως αργυρώνητων- Αμερικανών βουλευτών έφτασε τα 70 χρόνια.
[...]
Η αμερικανική ισχύς επιβάλλει αυτόν τον κερδοφόρο για λίγους παραλογισμό σ’ ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Ακόμη και η νόμιμη στο παρελθόν ανταλλαγή πνευματικών έργων (π. χ. ο δανεισμός ενός βιβλίου) θεωρείται από τις εταιρείες και διώκεται από τις αστυνομίες ως κλοπή. Και όχι μόνο διώκεται, αλλά η ημέτερη ΕΛ.ΑΣ. πλειοδοτεί αφενός με συλλήψεις και αφετέρου με την αναπαραγωγή στα Δελτία Τύπου της ψευδών στατιστικών στοιχείων που ανερυθρίαστα κυκλοφορούν διάφοροι λομπίστες της παράλογης ιδιοκτησίας.​Σύμφωνοι με όλα αυτά, αλλά κι αυτή η μονόπλευρη ματιά είναι παραπλανητική. Γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν αφορά τους δημιουργούς που έχουν πεθάνει και έχουν αφήσει τους κληρονόμους τους να μασουλάνε τα ψίχουλα και τις εταιρείες το ψαχνό.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Καμιά φορά για να πουλήσεις πολύ πρέπει να ρίξεις την τιμή.



...ή αλλιώς, καλύτερα να παίρνεις λίγα από τους πολλούς, παρά πολλά από τους λίγους.


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2010)

Δυο κομμάτια υλικού για σκέψη. Το πρώτο (συνημμένο .pdf) είναι ένα δείγμα υπεράσπισης του κοπιράιτ από ένα δικηγόρο που δουλεύει για το Playboy, και επομένως μιλάει για φωτογραφίες, αλλά δεν πειράζει, για κοπιράιτ μιλάει (και απειλεί).

Το δεύτερο (ιστοσελίδα) είναι το Εκλογικό Μανιφέστο του Pirate Party UK. Ενδεικτικά:

When copyright was first introduced, the government decided it should protect new works for 14 years. Ever since then, lobbyists have spent huge sums of money buying longer and longer extensions to copyright. Currently copyright carries on for more than 70 years after the author of a work dies. We want to speak up for the majority of people who believe that taking money from lobbyists in return for biased laws is wrong. We believe that in this fast moving world, 10 years of copyright protection is long enough. Shorter copyright will encourage artists to keep on creating new work, will allow new art forms (such as mash-ups) and will stop big businesses from constantly reselling content we have already paid for. Our 10 year copyright length will include a renewal after 5 years (allowing works that the creator is no longer interested in to fall into the public domain after 5 years). An exception will be made for software, where a 5 year term will apply to closed source software, and a 10 year term to open source, in recognition of the extra rights given to the public by open source licences. We will remove the loophole in copyright law that allows 'restarting the clock' by simply moving content to a new format, or making a small change to it.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Δύο άκρα έχουμε εδώ, που καλύτερα να μην τα βάλεις ποτέ σ' ένα τραπέζι — αποκλείεται να συνεννοηθούν. Καμία, ωστόσο, από τις δύο αυτές πλευρές δεν αντιμετωπίζει το καίριο πρόβλημα: ότι με τις βελτιώσεις και τη διάδοση των νέων τεχνολογιών όλο και περισσότεροι (κάποια στιγμή όλοι θεωρητικά) θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν στον υπολογιστή τους δωρεάν και με κάθε άνεση ένα βιβλίο, ένα άλμπουμ, μια ταινία, μια εφημερίδα (σε λίγο ένας θα αγοράζει συνδρομή στην εφημερίδα Times και θα τη μοιράζει δωρεάν στους τζαμπατζήδες) *από την πρώτη στιγμή της κυκλοφορίας τους*. Όχι δηλαδή μετά από 5 χρόνια ή αφού θα έχουν προλάβει να εξασφαλίσουν ένα λογικό κέρδος. Ο άπληστος αλλά φτωχός νέος αποκλείεται να είναι ποτέ πελάτης· θα είναι πάντα πειρατής και παράνομος. Είναι δυνατόν να γεμίσουν οι φυλακές με ανθρώπους που υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα ήταν πελάτες σου; Ή μήπως πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε το «από τον καθένα ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του, στον καθένα ανάλογα με τα... χόμπι του»; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ή μήπως πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε το «από τον καθένα ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του, στον καθένα ανάλογα με τα... χόμπι του»; :)


Θαυμάσιο αυτό και συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά ποιος σου είπε ότι αυτοί που πρεσβεύουν το "τζάμπα" ως ιδεολογία θα δώσουν έστω και μια δεκάρα; Όταν οι Radiohead έδωσαν το άλμπουμ τους διαδικτυακά και ζήτησαν να πληρώνει ο καθένας ό,τι προαιρείται, υπήρξε ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ανθρώπων που δεν έδωσαν τσακιστή δεκάρα και το κατέβασαν δωρεάν. Δεν επρόκειτο βέβαια να φτωχύνουν αν έδιναν π.χ. 50 σεντς, αλλά δεν τα έδωσαν.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2011)

Google Starts Censoring BitTorrent, RapidShare and More (Torrent Freak)

*It’s taken a while, but Google has finally caved in to pressure from the entertainment industries including the MPAA and RIAA. The search engine now actively censors terms including BitTorrent, torrent, utorrent, RapidShare and Megaupload from its instant and autocomplete services. The reactions from affected companies and services are not mild, with BitTorrent Inc., RapidShare and Vodo all speaking out against this act of commercial censorship.
*
The entertainment industries’ quest to root out piracy on the Internet has yet again resulted in commercial censorship. A few weeks ago Google announced that it would start filtering “piracy related” terms from its ‘Autocomplete‘ and ‘Instant‘ services and today they quietly rolled out this questionable feature.

Without a public notice Google has compiled a seemingly arbitrary list of keywords for which auto-complete is no longer available. Although the impact of this decision does not currently affect full search results, it does send out a strong signal that Google is willing to censor its services proactively, and to an extent that is far greater than many expected.

Among the list of forbidden keywords are “uTorrent”, a hugely popular piece of entirely legal software and “BitTorrent”, a file transfer protocol and the name of San Fransisco based company BitTorrent Inc. As of today, these keywords will no longer be suggested by Google when you type in the first letter, nor will they show up in Google Instant.

All combinations of the word “torrent” are also completely banned. This means that “Ubuntu torrent” will not be suggested as a user types in Ubuntu, and the same happens to every other combination ending in the word torrent. This of course includes the titles of popular films and music albums, which is the purpose of Google’s banlist.

TorrentFreak contacted BitTorrent Inc. for a reaction, and Simon Morris told TorrentFreak that he believes the scope of this filter is too broad.

“We respect Google’s right to determine algorithms to deliver appropriate search results to user requests. That being said, our company’s trademarked name is fairly unique, and we’re pretty confident that anyone typing the first six or seven letters deserves the same easy access to results as with any other company search,” Morris said.

“A quick search for ‘BitTorrent’ currently returns a variety of legitimate and useful links, including company information, our software, our open-source protocol, and more. What Google may not realize is that our technology is used for many purposes that provide significant value to the technology industry, companies, artists and consumers at large,” he added.

Google’s new “Piracy” filter (no autocomplete) (εικόνα στο ίδιο το σάιτ)

What is most surprising about the new filter is that the keywords appear to be picked arbitrarily. It includes BitTorrent clients such as uTorrent and Xunlei, but not BitComet and Vuze. While cyberlockers such as RapidShare and Megaupload are banned, prominent sites such as 4shared, HotFile and MediaFire are not.

In addition, all the names of popular torrent sites including The Pirate Bay are not included in Google’s banlist either. BitTorrent’s Simon Morris agrees that this is odd, to say the least.

“There’s no reason for Google to throttle search results for our trademarks, including BitTorrent, µTorrent and torrent. Indeed, they do still enable autocomplete for many third-party clients that use the BitTorrent protocol, including BitComet, BitLord, and even sites like The Pirate Bay and Isohunt.”

Morris further points out that the inclusion of Xunlei is a little hypocritical since Google is one of the investors in the Chinese BitTorrent client.

“We’d also like to point out that while Google doesn’t enable autocomplete for Xunlei (China’s largest software client that uses the BitTorrent protocol) Google did invest $5 million in the company in 2006, according to reports,” Morris says, adding, “We sincerely hope Google will recognize the value of BitTorrent and reevaluate this decision expeditiously.”

RapidShare is not pleased with Google’s new filter either, at least not with its current scope in today’s roll-out.

“We knew about Google’s plans for quite a few weeks now. We embrace that certain search suggestions will not put a wrong complexion on RapidShare anymore, but we are concerned that at the same time the legitimate interests of our users will also be affected. We believe it was the wrong decision to remove the term ‘RapidShare’ from the search suggestions,” RapidShare told TorrentFreak.

“RapidShare is one of the most popular websites worldwide. Every day hundreds of thousands of users rely on our services to pursue their perfectly legitimate interests. That is why Google has obviously gone too far with censoring the results of its suggest algorithm. A search engine’s results should reflect the users’ interests and not Google’s or anybody else’s,” the company added.

Indeed, RapidShare has certainly touched a nerve here. It is clear that this filter is the result of pressure from the entertainment industries, which is not at all in the interests of users. Now that Google has begun proactively censoring their services for commercial reasons, more companies will demand the same. At the same time, the entertainment industries will continue to pressure Google to go even further, and censor the actual search results.

Apparently Google has decided that its users should not be searching for the keyword BitTorrent, so why list any results then? It’s the beginning of the end.

Jamie King, the founder of Vodo – a platform where artists can share their work with million of people at no cost – agrees with this assessment. Searching for one of their perfectly legal releases on Google used to suggest the word “torrent” with a link to the download page, but not anymore.

“Google already showed it will censor for the highest bidder — China Inc. springs to mind. Now it’s doing it for MPAA & Co.,” King told TorrentFreak.

“I guess it’s simple: our favorite search monopoly cares less about helping the thousands of independent creators who use BitTorrent to distribute legal, free-to-share content than they do about protecting the interests of Big Media in its death throes.”

Indeed, Google is going down the wrong path by willingly and broadly censoring its services to please a few big companies. This is not the way to get rid of piracy, it’s the way to a corporate controlled Internet. Google may have been proud to leave China because of its political censorship, but it should be ashamed of promoting commercial censorship worldwide.


----------



## LostVerse (Feb 6, 2011)

Costas said:


> Indeed, Google is going down the wrong path by willingly and broadly censoring its services to please a few big companies.


 

Το "please" είναι μάλλον ευφημισμός για το "lawsuit". Δε νομίζω ότι την ενδιαφέρει την google να ικανοποιήσει καμία evil megacorporation, όσο το να αποφύγει ατέρμονες δικαστικές εμπλοκές.



> This is not the way to get rid of piracy



OK, ας πούμε ότι δεν είναι. Και ποιος είναι άραγε αυτός λοιπόν...; 

In other news...
*Χειροπέδες στους διαχειριστές του www.thegreekz.com*


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει έδαφος για μήνυση επειδή δεν λογοκρίνεις ως Google Autocomplete ή Instant τα δυνητικά αποτελέσματα της αναζήτησης! Άρα είναι σαφώς to please και όχι από το φόβο δικαστικών διαμαχών.

Όταν δεν έχεις βρει τη λύση ενός προβλήματος δεν σημαίνει ότι νομιμοποιείσαι να υιοθετήσεις μια μη λύση, που θίγει και άλλους που δεν φταίνε, στο όνομα της λύσης που δεν έχεις ακόμα βρει.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Σε σχέση με το thegreekz, στο λινκ που έδωσες, στα σχόλια, βρήκα και το εξής σχόλιο, από κάποιον alkis:

Να καταθέσω και της προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες από το εν λόγο φόρουμ.. εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου πέραν από την γνωστή του δραστηριότητα είχε αρχίσει και μια παράλληλη πολιτική δραστηριότητα σε αυτό... Θέσεις κλειδιά σε αυτό είχαν κατακτήσει άτομα που ανήκουν στον χώρο της ακροδεξιάς και βασικότερα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής και μέσα από την ενότητα της στήλης εφημερίδα του φόρουμ αναδημοσίευαν άρθρα από γνωστές εφημερίδες του χώρου τους αλλά εδώ και μήνες αναδημοσίευαν και άρθρα από διάφορα μπλόγκς που συνήθως ήταν των ίδιων ατόμων που ανέβαζαν τα κείμενα αυτά κυρίως ρατσιστικού χαρακτήρα ενώ μεγάλο βάρος έδιναν στης ρατσιστικές ενέργειες που γινόταν στην περιοχή του Άγιου Παντελεήμονα και της Πλατείας Αττικής.. μάλιστα μέσα από το φόρουμ αυτό μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων πιθανών να στρατολογούσαν και νεαρά άτομα που στην συνέχεια έπαιρναν μέρος στα γεγονότα στους αναφερόμενους χώρους....


----------



## LostVerse (Feb 6, 2011)

Costas said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει έδαφος για μήνυση επειδή δεν λογοκρίνεις ως Google Autocomplete ή Instant τα δυνητικά αποτελέσματα της αναζήτησης! Άρα είναι σαφώς to please και όχι από το φόβο δικαστικών διαμαχών.



Διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου για το κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σαν αυτούσια (ή και όχι) κατηγορία. Και πάλι όμως, δεν βρίσκω για ποιο λόγο να έκανε κάτι τέτοιο το google; Εννοώ, εφόσον δεν θα είχε κάτι να φοβηθεί από τις δισκογραφικές/κινηματογραφικές, τότε ποιος ο λόγος να τις ευχαριστήσει;



> Όταν δεν έχεις βρει τη λύση ενός προβλήματος δεν σημαίνει ότι νομιμοποιείσαι να υιοθετήσεις μια μη λύση, που θίγει και άλλους που δεν φταίνε, στο όνομα της λύσης που δεν έχεις ακόμα βρει.



Μια «μη-λύση»; Τι να σου πω, προφανώς το google το θεωρεί λύση. Μπορούσε να το κάνει και το έκανε. Τώρα αν οι υπόλοιποι που θίγονται όπως λες έχουν καθαρή τη φωλιά τους και έχουν έννομο συμφέρον και θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να κινηθούν δικαστικά, ας το κάνουν. 

Εμένα πιο πολύ μου έκανε εντύπωση η επιλεκτική λογοκρισία σε κάποιους μόνο όρους. Και πάντως βρίσκω λίγο υποκριτική την αντίδραση των «θιγόμενων». Λες και έπεσαν με αλεξίπτωτο από τον Άρη και δεν ξέρουν πώς χρησιμοποιούνται τα προγράμματά τους. 



Costas said:


> Σε σχέση με το thegreekz, στο λινκ που έδωσες, στα σχόλια, βρήκα και το εξής σχόλιο, από κάποιον alkis:
> 
> Να καταθέσω και της προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες από το εν λόγο φόρουμ.. εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου πέραν από την γνωστή του δραστηριότητα είχε αρχίσει και μια παράλληλη πολιτική δραστηριότητα σε αυτό... Θέσεις κλειδιά σε αυτό είχαν κατακτήσει άτομα που ανήκουν στον χώρο της ακροδεξιάς και βασικότερα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής και μέσα από την ενότητα της στήλης εφημερίδα του φόρουμ αναδημοσίευαν άρθρα από γνωστές εφημερίδες του χώρου τους αλλά εδώ και μήνες αναδημοσίευαν και άρθρα από διάφορα μπλόγκς που συνήθως ήταν των ίδιων ατόμων που ανέβαζαν τα κείμενα αυτά κυρίως ρατσιστικού χαρακτήρα ενώ μεγάλο βάρος έδιναν στης ρατσιστικές ενέργειες που γινόταν στην περιοχή του Άγιου Παντελεήμονα και της Πλατείας Αττικής.. μάλιστα μέσα από το φόρουμ αυτό μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων πιθανών να στρατολογούσαν και νεαρά άτομα που στην συνέχεια έπαιρναν μέρος στα γεγονότα στους αναφερόμενους χώρους....



Το κακό είναι ότι λείπει ο δράκος. Σε όλα τα παραμύθια υπάρχει ένας δράκος. 

Αλλά και παραμύθι να μην ήταν, το παραπάνω σχετίζεται με το κλείσιμο του greekz... πώς ακριβώς; Εκτός αν δεν σχετίζεται και απλά το βρήκες ενδιαφέρον και το παράθεσες.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Όχι, δεν σχετίζεται, απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση...αν ισχύει, βέβαια. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 6, 2011)

Costas said:


> Όχι, δεν σχετίζεται, απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση...αν ισχύει, βέβαια. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω.



Απ' όσο είχα δει εγώ στο greekz, δεν ήταν περισσότεροι απ' όσους μαζεύονται σε αντίστοιχα φόρουμ, δηλαδή κάπου τα παράλεγε ο χρήστης -κττμγ πάντα. Συν τοις άλλοις, το greekz δεν συγκέντρωνε και πολύ κόσμο για συζητήσεις, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των χρηστών για κατεβάσματα πήγαινε.
Εξάλλου, τέτοιου είδους φόρουμ μαζεύουν άτομα κάθε χώρου και κάθε πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων, οπότε σιγά μην έλειπαν αυτοί...


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, άλλαξα τον τίτλο του νήματος (ήταν «Υπέρ του gamato.info» και δεν ξέρω αν ταίριαζε στο περιεχόμενο ή το πνεύμα του νήματος).

Βλέπω τώρα ότι ήρθε η σειρά των υποτιτλιστών:

*Στο αυτόφωρο 28χρονος για παράνομο... υποτιτλισμό*

Για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων συνέλαβε η υπηρεσία οικονομικής αστυνομίας σε συνεργασία με τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος, έναν σμηνίτη της πολεμικής αεροπορίας επειδή μετέφραζε υπότιτλους κινηματογραφικών ταινιών και τηλεοπτικών σειρών και τους διέθετε στο διαδίκτυο. 

Σε βάρος του 28χρονου σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία αυτόφωρης διαδικασίας για παραβίαση της νομοθεσίας περί Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας, αφού σύμφωνα με την μη κερδοσκοπική αστική εταιρεία που κατήγγειλε τον σμηνίτη, η οικονομική ζημία που προκλήθηκε από τη δράση του στις δικαιούχες εταιρείες εκτιμάται στα 500.000 ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με την καταγγελία, οι εμπλεκόμενοι στην υπόθεση μετέφραζαν στην ελληνική γλώσσα, υπότιτλους κινηματογραφικών ταινιών και τηλεοπτικών σειρών, τα δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας των οποίων ανήκουν σε εταιρείες μέλη της καταγγέλλουσας εταιρείας, διέθεταν τους υπότιτλους αυτούς, μέσω της ιστοσελίδας τους στο κοινό και προέτρεπαν και τρίτα άτομα στις ενέργειες αυτές.

Η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος, μετά από έρευνα, κατέληξε ότι ιδιοκτήτης και διαχειριστής της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας είναι ο 28χρονος που συνέλαβαν στη συνέχεια, ενώ κατασχέθηκαν από το σπίτι του και 3 εσωτερικοί σκληροί δίσκοι.

Ο σμηνίτης οδηγήθηκε σήμερα στον στρατιωτικό εισαγγελέα Αθηνών, ενώ σύμφωνα με την αστυνομία οι έρευνες θα συνεχιστούν προκειμένου να εντοπιστούν και άλλοι εμπλεκόμενοι. 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=315911​
Από τη δράση *ενός* υποτιτλιστή προέκυψε τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά ή ο ένας υποτιτλιστής θα την πληρώσει για όλους;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από τη δράση *ενός* υποτιτλιστή προέκυψε τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά ή ο ένας υποτιτλιστής θα την πληρώσει για όλους;


*παραδειγματικός -ή -ό* [paraδiγmatikós] E1 *:* *1. *που αποτελεί, που αναφέρεται ή που χρησιμεύει ως παράδειγμα: *α. *για να διδάσκει, να σωφρονίζει: _Παραδειγματική τιμωρία._


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2011)

Περίεργος είμαι πάντως να δω πώς προέκυψε η αποτίμηση, αφού οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι αυτοτελές έργο. Δηλαδή, η ζημιά από την παράνομη διάθεση υποτίτλων είναι ίση με το σύνολο του διαφυγόντος κέρδους ή ένα κλάσμα του; 

Θέλω να πω, το προϊόν (το παράνομα μεταφρασμένο κείμενο) αυτοτελώς ελάχιστους ενδιαφέρει και η βασική του αξία βρίσκεται στη... διευκόλυνση αλλοτρίας πειρατείας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Οι περισσότεροι που κατεβάζουν ταινίες, δεν τις βλέπουν ποτέ χωρίς υπότιτλο, και μάλιστα ελληνικό. Αν υπάρχει μόνο αγγλικός, δεν μπαίνουν καν στον κόπο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει βασικό λάθος στην αποτίμηση του κόστους κάθε πειρατείας. Αν κατεβάσεις μια πειρατική ταινία, ένα πειρατικό βιβλίο ή ένα πειρατικό πρόγραμμα, δεν είναι λογικό να θεωρηθεί αμέσως ότι χάθηκε ένας δυνητικός πελάτης. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι, αν έπρεπε να πληρώσεις, δεν θα το έπαιρνες. Γνωρίζουμε άλλωστε πόσους πελάτες (για διαφήμιση) έχασαν οι ιστότοποι που από δωρεάν έγιναν συνδρομητικοί.

Επίσης, υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για παραδειγματική τιμωρία στο νόμο; Ή είναι δυνατό να διαπιστωθεί πόσοι κατέβασαν και είδαν ταινίες για τις οποίες είχε φτιάξει ο σμηνίτης υπότιτλους;

Και, όπως λέει και ο sarant, σε ποιο βαθμό ευθύνεται ο υποτιτλιστής σε σχέση με αυτόν που μετέτρεψε την ταινία σε μεταφορτώσιμη μορφή, αυτόν που την ανέβασε σε σέρβερ, αυτόν που κοινοποίησε την ύπαρξή της σε σέρβερ και αυτόν που την κατέβασε τελικά (και μπορεί να μην την είδε γιατί οι υπότιτλοι ήταν ερασιτεχνικό ανοσιούργημα);


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Νομίζω το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ: είναι σαν να παραδέχονται οι αρχές ότι δεν μπορούν να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά, κι έτσι πιάνουν και τιμωρούν υπερβολικά και προς παραδειγματισμό όποιον μπορούν.


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Οι περισσότεροι που κατεβάζουν ταινίες, δεν τις βλέπουν ποτέ χωρίς υπότιτλο, και μάλιστα ελληνικό. Αν υπάρχει μόνο αγγλικός, δεν μπαίνουν καν στον κόπο.


 
Πιθανόν να είναι έτσι, αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει. 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος χρήστης να έχει νόμιμο ξένο DVD της ταινίας χωρίς ελλ. υποτίτλους (αγορασμένο δηλ. στην αλλοδαπή) και να ψάχνει ελληνικούς υποτίτλους. Ή, προκειμένου για τηλεοπτικές σειρές, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να γράφει από το δορυφορικό κανάλι τη σειρά αλλά να θέλει τους υποτίτλους. Δηλαδή οι κατεβασμένοι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να χρησιμοποιηθούν με παράνομα κατεβασμένη ταινία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2011)

Η επίκληση τόσο μεγάλου χρηματικού ποσού ως προκληθείσα οικονομική ζημία γίνεται με σκοπό να καταστήσει εφικτή την άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών (το οποίο κανονικά δεν αίρεται για ψύλλου πήδημα), οπότε χρειάζεται να στοιχειοθετηθεί κακουργηματική βλάβη ώστε να μπορέσει με τη συνδρομή των αρχών να εντοπιστεί ο εμπλεκόμενος.
Αποτελεί βασική αρχή το ότι η εισαγγελική αρχή μαξιμαλίζει στο κατηγορητήριο διότι λειτουργεί με αντίστροφη λογική σε σχέση με τη διαδικασία της δίκης: Έτσι αν κάτι μπορεί δυνητικώς να συνέβη αλλά δεν είμαστε σίγουροι τότε θα υπάρχει στο κατηγορητήριο (ώστε να διερευνηθεί — άλλωστε λόγω τεκμηρίου αθωότητος το ότι απαγγέλλεται μια κατηγορία δεν συνιστά αυτομάτως και καταδίκη, και μάλιστα ακριβώς όπως βάσει του κατηγορητηρίου περιγράφεται), αλλά αν με την ολοκλήρωση της δικαστικής διαδικασίας δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για κάτι τότε έχουμε αθώωση λόγω αμφιβολιών.
Ο τελικός υπολογισμός της προκληθείσας οικονομικής ζημίας γίνεται από το δικαστήριο και μόνο, οπότε έχουν προηγηθεί και αξιολογηθεί τα επιχειρήματα κάθε πλευράς.
Δεν υπάρχει για τον νόμο «δεν ενδιαφέρει» (βλ. σχόλιο sarant αποπάνω). Εάν κάτι απαγορεύεται και επισύρει συνέπειες η μη συμμόρφωση προς την εν λόγω απαγόρευση, τότε δεν υπάρχουν σενάρια για το τι θα μπορούσε να ισχύει που θα δικαιολογούσε την παράκαμψη των απαγορευτικών προβλέψεων. Παραδείγματα:
Η βιομηχανία του θεάματος έχει χωρίσει τον κόσμο σε ζώνες και απαγορεύει την πώληση, ενοικίαση και/ή προβολή ταινιών σε ζώνη άλλη από αυτή για την οποία προορίζονταν. Έτσι, με βάση αυτό, δεν μπορείς να δεις ταινία περιοχής 1 στην Ελλάδα, κι ας την αγόρασες και την πλήρωσες κανονικά. Ούτε επιτρέπεται να μετατρέψεις το dvd player σου σε ελεύθερο περιοχών, διότι έτσι έχεις παραβιάσει μηχανισμούς κλειδώματος οι οποίοι σου διατέθηκαν με τη ρητή πρόβλεψη πως δεν πρέπει να τους πειράξεις (όλα αυτά που αναφέρουν τα γνωστά EULA).
Η αντιγραφή τού bd/dvd τού οποίου είσαι νόμιμος κάτοχος είναι εφικτή μόνο μέσα από την παράκαμψη μηχανισμών προστασίας (κλειδωμάτων) κι έτσι, παρόλο που είναι κατ' αρχήν νόμιμη στα πλάισια του fair use τής νομοθεσίας προστασίας της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, έχει και πάλι συνέπειες (όχι επειδή έκανες την αντιγραφή, αλλά επειδή για να την κάνεις έσπασες τα κλειδώματα), με αποτέλεσμα τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των 321 Studios, RealNetworks κ.ά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Ωραιότατες οι πληροφορίες, Ζαζ. Γιά να δούμε τι θα πούνε και οι άλλοι:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/subtitles/
Επίσης, είδατε να σχολιάζεται αλλού (και να λένε κάτι περισσότερο);


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Από τη New York Times

Op-Ed Contributor
Stop the Great Firewall of America
By REBECCA MacKINNON
Published: November 15, 2011

China operates the world’s most elaborate and opaque system of Internet censorship. But Congress, under pressure to take action against the theft of intellectual property, is considering misguided legislation that would strengthen China’s Great Firewall and even bring major features of it to America.

The legislation — the Protect IP Act, which has been introduced in the Senate, and a House version known as the Stop Online Piracy Act — have an impressive array of well-financed backers, including the United States Chamber of Commerce, the Motion Picture Association of America, the American Federation of Musicians, the Directors Guild of America, the International Brotherhood of Teamsters and the Screen Actors Guild. The bills aim not to censor political or religious speech as China does, but to protect American intellectual property. Alarm at the infringement of creative works through the Internet is justifiable. The solutions offered by the legislation, however, threaten to inflict collateral damage on democratic discourse and dissent both at home and around the world.

The bills would empower the attorney general to create a blacklist of sites to be blocked by Internet service providers, search engines, payment providers and advertising networks, all without a court hearing or a trial. The House version goes further, allowing private companies to sue service providers for even briefly and unknowingly hosting content that infringes on copyright — a sharp change from current law, which protects the service providers from civil liability if they remove the problematic content immediately upon notification. The intention is not the same as China’s Great Firewall, a nationwide system of Web censorship, but the practical effect could be similar.

Abuses under existing American law serve as troubling predictors for the kinds of abuse by private actors that the House bill would make possible. Take, for example, the cease-and-desist letters that Diebold, a maker of voting machines, sent in 2003, demanding that Internet service providers shut down Web sites that had published internal company e-mails about problems with the company’s voting machines. The letter cited copyright violations, and most of the service providers took down the content without question, despite the strong case to be made that the material was speech protected under the First Amendment.

The House bill would also emulate China’s system of corporate “self-discipline,” making companies liable for users’ actions. The burden would be on the Web site operator to prove that the site was not being used for copyright infringement. The effect on user-generated sites like YouTube would be chilling.

YouTube, Twitter and Facebook have played an important role in political movements from Tahrir Square to Zuccotti Park. At present, social networking services are protected by a “safe harbor” provision of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, which grants Web sites immunity from prosecution as long as they act in good faith to take down infringing content as soon as rights-holders point it out to them. The House bill would destroy that immunity, putting the onus on YouTube to vet videos in advance or risk legal action. It would put Twitter in a similar position to that of its Chinese cousin, Weibo, which reportedly employs around 1,000 people to monitor and censor user content and keep the company in good standing with authorities.

Compliance with the Stop Online Piracy Act would require huge overhead spending by Internet companies for staff and technologies dedicated to monitoring users and censoring any infringing material from being posted or transmitted. This in turn would create daunting financial burdens and legal risks for start-up companies, making it much harder for brilliant young entrepreneurs with limited resources to create small and innovative Internet companies that empower citizens and change the world.

Adding to the threat to free speech, recent academic research on global Internet censorship has found that in countries where heavy legal liability is imposed on companies, employees tasked with day-to-day censorship jobs have a strong incentive to play it safe and over-censor — even in the case of content whose legality might stand a good chance of holding up in a court of law. Why invite legal hassle when you can just hit “delete”?

The potential for abuse of power through digital networks — upon which we as citizens now depend for nearly everything, including our politics — is one of the most insidious threats to democracy in the Internet age. We live in a time of tremendous political polarization. Public trust in both government and corporations is low, and deservedly so. This is no time for politicians and industry lobbyists in Washington to be devising new Internet censorship mechanisms, adding new opportunities for abuse of corporate and government power over online speech. While American intellectual property deserves protection, that protection must be won and defended in a manner that does not stifle innovation, erode due process under the law, and weaken the protection of political and civil rights on the Internet.

_Rebecca MacKinnon, a senior fellow at the New America Foundation and a founder of Global Voices Online, is the author of the forthcoming “Consent of the Networked: The Worldwide Struggle for Internet Freedom.”_

Ενάντια στο νόμο αυτόν έχει ξεκινήσει καμπάνια αποστολής υπογραφών στο Avaaz.org, με τίτλο Save the Internet - The End of YouTube.


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2011)

Διαβάζοντας ότι πιέζει και το συνδικάτο των καροτσέρηδων αμαξηλατών οδηγών (International Brotherhood of Teamsters), αναρωτήθηκα τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν με πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, αλλά βλέπω στη Βίκι ότι το όνομα είναι ιστορικό, το συνδικάτο περιλαμβάνει και:
Motion Picture and Theatrical Trade Division
Newspaper, Magazine and Electronic Media Worker


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση στο διαδίκτυο, κάποια προστασία για το πνευματικό έργο του δημιουργού και κάποια προστασία από ανήθικες επιθέσεις, ιδιαίτερα εναντίον των παιδιών. Αλλά η απάντηση δεν είναι να γυρίσουμε στα προδιαδικτυακά δεδομένα. Ακόμα και αν χτυπήσουν τους μεγάλους, θα δημιουργήσουν χιλιάδες μικρούς. Μπορούν να επιβάλουν σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο τον νόμο που θα τους προστατεύει από τους πειρατές; Ή να φανταστούμε αμερικανικά βομβαρδιστικά να βομβαρδίζουν διακομιστές στα νησιά Βανουάτου; Μπα, κάπου αλλού είναι η λύση και είμαι περίεργος πότε θα τη σκεφτούν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Λύσεις έχουν ήδη βρεθεί μερικές. Διάβαζα π.χ. ότι κάποιο συγκρότημα, δε θυμάμαι ποιο αλλά πάντως γνωστό, μοίραζε δωρεάν το τελευταίο σιντί του στις συναυλίες του. Τα έσοδα προέρχονταν από την πώληση σουβενίρ και από τα εισιτήρια, όχι από τη μουσική. Και έλεγε ότι αυτό είναι το μέλλον της μουσικής. Επιστροφή στη ζωντανή μουσική. 

Για τις ταινίες, εγώ πηγαίνω συχνά σινεμά κι αν ήταν φτηνότερα τα εισιτήρια θα πήγαινα συχνότερα. Σινεμά πας για την εμπειρία. Αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο κοινό που βαριέται να βγει από το σπίτι του και που θέλει όχι μόνο να βλέπει αλλά να ξαναβλέπει και να ξαναβλέπει τις ταινίες (γιατί; ). Κατά προτίμηση δωρεάν. Λύση δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ. 
Όσο για τα σήριαλ κλπ ήδη παρακολουθώ τρία σήριαλ στο ιντερνέτ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το ένα το παίζει εδώ συνδρομητικό κανάλι, το άλλο ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ, το τρίτο το δείχνουν τόσο αργά που δε βολεύει.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Για τις ταινίες, εγώ πηγαίνω συχνά σινεμά κι αν ήταν φτηνότερα τα εισιτήρια θα πήγαινα συχνότερα. Σινεμά πας για την εμπειρία. Αντιλαμβάνομαι όμως ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο κοινό που βαριέται να βγει από το σπίτι του...


Υπάρχει και ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του κοινού που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει πλέον να βλέπει ταινίες παρέα με εκείνους που νομίζουν ότι βρίσκονται στο σαλόνι του σπιτιού τους και συνεχίζουν τη συζήτησή τους σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προβολής ή κάνουν διάφορα άλλα πράγματα που ενοχλούν τους συν-θεατές. Το περασμένο Σάββατο έκανα το λάθος να πάω στον κινηματογράφο να δω τον Τεν Τεν. Η ταινία καταπληκτική, αλλά η εμπειρία ανατριχιαστική: τα 12χρονα παιδιά που πηγαίνουν πλέον στον κινηματογράφο με την παρέα τους και όχι με τους γονείς τους, όχι μόνο δεν σταματούσαν να μιλάνε, αλλά δεν μπορούσαν καν να καθίσουν στην καρέκλα για πολλή ώρα. Σηκώνονταν και πηγαινοέρχονταν. Μια από τις νεαρές είδε τη μισή ταινία καθισμένη κατάχαμα στον διάδρομο και την άλλη μισή στην καρέκλα της, που βρισκόταν ακριβώς μπροστά μου. Φυσικά, κάθε φορά που σηκωνόταν όρθια μού έκοβε τη θέα της οθόνης.
Το καλοκαίρι είχα μια ανάλογη εμπειρία από ενήλικες, σε θερινό της Φιλοθέης. Σε όλο το πρώτο ημίωρο της ταινίας, αντί να κάθονται στις καρέκλες τους και να το βουλώσουν επιτέλους για να δούμε την ταινία, πηγαινοέρχονταν στο κυλικείο ή σηκώνονταν για να βρουν καλύτερη θέση, συζητώντας αδιάκοπα, εννοείται, με την παρέα τους.
Άρα, υπάρχει κι άλλος λόγος που μπορεί να ορκιστείς ότι δεν ξαναπάς στον κινηματογράφο και προτιμάς να βλέπεις την ταινία στο σπίτι σου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Λύσεις έχουν ήδη βρεθεί μερικές.


Το είχα γράψει, μεταξύ διαφόρων άλλων, και εδώ:


> Οι εταιρείες παραγωγής και εμπορίας θεάματος και λοιπών έργων των οποίων προστατεύεται η διανοητική ιδιοκτησία έχουν ήδη περάσει στο επόμενο επίπεδο εισοδηματοφορίας: *Τοποθέτηση προϊόντων*. Πλέον η εμπορευματοποίηση δεν είναι προαιρετική (δηλ. να αγοράσεις ένα παραπροϊόν μιας ταινίας από επιλογή σου), αλλά επιβαλλόμενο (το τρως στη μάπα θες δεν θες) — και μεταβάλλει (έως και στρεβλώνει) το ίδιο το εικαστικό μέρος τού θεάματος. Οι δε καλλιτέχνες και δημιουργοί κυνηγούν πλέον άλλους τρόπους κύριου βιοπορισμού: Ζωντανές εμφανίσεις και διαφημίσεις. Είναι σαν τους κακοπληρωμένους ποδοσφαιριστές που βγάζουν λεφτά από παράνομο στοιχηματισμό ή σαν τις πορνοστάρ που δεν προσβλέπουν στις αμοιβές από την εμφάνισή τους σε ταινίες αλλά από τα υπερχιλιαπλάσια έξοδα που προσπορίζονται με το να διοργανώνουν εμφανίσεις σε στριπ-κλαμπ.


Εμείς του μη-ποιοτικού που βλέπουμε όλα τα μέινστριμ βιντεοκλιπάκια, ήδη την έχουμε διαπιστώσει τη διαφορά — τα βιντεοκλίπ έχουν πλέον γίνει πυκνά κάδρα εμπορικής προβολής, όπου η άμεσα-ξεδιάντροπη-και-στα-μούτρα-σου διαφήμιση έχει ξεφύγει ανεπιστρεπτί από το διακριτικό εικαστικό που φλουτάριζε στο βάθος, κι έχει μπει πια για τα καλά και στους στίχοι (sic) και μονοπωλεί αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα της κύριας θεματικής σε κάθε κλιπάκι.

Παράδειγμα πρώτο, το _Give Me Everything_. Στίχοι (έτσι μπαίνει): Me not working hard? / Yeah, right! Picture that with a *Kodak */ Or, better yet, go to Times Square / Take a picture of me with a *Kodak */ Took my life from negative to positive





Παράδειγμα δεύτερο, το _Bass Down Low_. Στίχοι: It's like one, two, three, fuck it / I'm about to take this drink and just stuff it / Fish tank this thing along / with four more shots οf *Patrón* / I give a fuck about going home. H Patrón είναι τεκίλα πολυτελείας, δημιούργημα ενός κατά το ήμισυ Ελληνοαμερικανού, πρώην άστεγου και νυν δισεκατομμυριούχου: John Paul DeJoria. Τα μπουκάλια της 
Patrón είναι χαρακτηριστικότατα (και συλλεκτικά), κι ένα τέτοιο χρησιμοποιείται ως γυάλα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο:





Αμέτρητα άλλα παραδείγματα υπάρχουν και από την ελληνική σκηνή (όχι θα μέναμε πίσω), αλλά φυσικά και η ξένη μουσική σκηνή μάς τροφοδοτεί διαρκώς και με νέα. Εννοείται ότι ο κινηματογράφος είναι παλιά καραβάνα στην τοποθέτηση προϊόντων (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_placement), οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος για αναλυτική παρουσίαση. Στο ίδιο άρθρο θα διαβάσετε και λίγα πράγματα για την τοποθέτηση προϊόντων στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια, που μαζί με τις ταινίες και τη μουσική συναποτελούν το τρίπτυχο που πλήττεται περισσότερο από την πειρατεία (όπως την εννοεί ο καθένας) κι αντισταθμίζουν κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τις όποιες απώλειες εσόδων τους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν το είχα ποτέ, ούτε στην Ελλάδα που πήγα σινεμά τελευταία φορά πρόπερσι. Αλλά πηγαίνω κυρίως σε ταινίες για μεγάλους, σε ξενόγλωσσες, σε κουλτουριάρικες, σε σινεμά που το παίζουν τέχνη κλπ, αργά (τελευταία προβολή, που εν Λονδίνω είναι μεταξύ οχτώ κι εννιά) και ποτέ Παρασκευή- Σάββατο (πολυκοσμία). Τον Τεν Τεν παρεμπιπτόντως τον έθαψαν οι κριτικοί, αλλά όσοι το είδαν μου είπαν ότι τους άρεσε. 

Ζαζ, ξεχνάς το βασικό πρόβλημα της μουσικής βιομηχανίας, ότι από τη στιγμή που το βιντεοκλίπ άρχισε να πουλάει δίσκους άρχισε να έχει σημασία η εμφάνιση του τραγουδιστή πιο πολύ από τη φωνή του. Πάντα υπήρχαν οι ωραίοι νεαροί τραγουδιστές που άρεσαν στα κοριτσόπουλα, αλλά δεν ήταν ο κανόνας. Η Μπάρμπαρα Στρέιζαντ, η Τζάνις Τζόπλιν, οι Μπητλς, η Κας Έλιοτ των Μάμας & Πάπας τι ελπίδες θα είχαν σήμερα χωρίς δίαιτα, γυμναστική, πλαστικές για να είναι σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα ομορφιάς της βιομηχανίας; Βάζω μέσα και τους Μπητλς γιατί δεν ήταν ζεν πρεμιέ. Και φυσικά θα έπρεπε όχι μόνο να τραγουδάνε αλλά και να χορεύουν σαν επαγγελματίες. Η φωνή και η ποιότητα της ερμηνείας έχουν περάσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα, και ο κόσμος αντιδρά με την αδιαφορία του. Ή το περιορισμένο ενδιαφέρον. 

_Σημ. Περιπτώσεις σαν την Σούζαν Μπόιλ είναι απλώς φαινόμενα των ρηάλιτι που τραβάνε την προσοχή γιατί είναι ακριβώς αλλόκοτα φαινόμενα και απλώς χρησιμεύουν για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα. Και μάλιστα έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι στα ρηάλιτι το κοινό συχνά ψηφίζει τον αλλόκοτο με την καλή φωνή κι όχι τον εμφανίσιμο μέτριο. Όμως τι γίνεται όταν ξεφεύγει από το συναισθηματισμό και τη στημένη συγκίνηση του ρηάλιτι κι έρχεται η ώρα της αγοράς; εκεί επικρατεί το πόσο μπούτι δείχνει η τραγουδίστρια_

Και άρχισα να μιλάω για τα ρηάλιτι χωρίς να αναφέρω αν αυτά χαλάνε τη μουσική. Γενικά θα έλεγα όχι, γιατί είναι σκέτοι διαγωνισμοί, που υπήρχαν από παλιά. Όμως λόγω της μεγάλης διαφήμισης που τα συνοδεύει μονοπωλούν το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού. Και δυστυχώς μας συνηθίζουν σε ερμηνείες ρηχές και μέτριες. Τι να αγοράσει κανείς; Τα φτωχά αντίγραφα διάσημων πρωτότυπων;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ζαζ, ξεχνάς το βασικό πρόβλημα της μουσικής βιομηχανίας, ότι από τη στιγμή που το βιντεοκλίπ άρχισε να πουλάει δίσκους άρχισε να έχει σημασία η εμφάνιση του τραγουδιστή πιο πολύ από τη φωνή του.


Δεν μπορώ όμως να καταλάβω γιατί αυτό συνιστά πρόβλημα για τη μουσική βιομηχανία. Παλιότερα έψαχνε καλές φωνές, τώρα ψάχνει καλή εμφάνιση και χορευτική δεινότητα. Το περιορισμένο ενδιαφέρον των πεπαιδευμένων και/ή απαιτητικών φιλόμουσων κι απλών ακροατών δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά και μικρότερο τζίρο για τη μουσική βιομηχανία: http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/indu...c-sales-boost-by-the-numbers-1005339412.story. Άσε που τα παιδαρέλια είναι ευκολότερο να τα χειρίζεσαι ως αναλώσιμο είδος αποτελούμενο από πλήρως εναλλακτές μεταξύ τους οντότητες και να βγάζεις πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα και να μην τους παίρνει ποτέ να σηκώσουν κεφάλι και να γίνουν ντίβες. Όχι μόνο πρόβλημα δεν βλέπω, αλλά μη σου πω ακόμη και βελτίωση της κατάστασης απ' τη σκοπιά της μουσικής εργοδοσίας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Από τη σκοπιά των εταιρειών βελτίωση της κατάστασης, σίγουρα, αλλά μήπως ο κόσμος έχει βαρεθεί αυτό το σύστημα; μήπως ο πελάτης θέλει πραγματικά καλή μουσική και γι' αυτό δεν πληρώνει για να αγοράσει την μέτρια μουσική που του σερβίρουν; Άλλωστε άμα κρίνω από τον εαυτό μου, αγοράζω τα σιντί που θέλω να κρατήσω ενώ αντιγράφω, ανταλλάσσω κλπ αυτά που ξέρω ότι αύριο δεν θα τα ακούω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Το αποτέλεσμα που μετράει στην εξόχως ανταγωνιστική κατάσταση μεταξύ των εταιρειών, είναι το ταμείο στο τέλος της μέρας. Και είδαμε ότι μπορούν και βγάζουν λεφτά κι από παράλληλες εισοδηματικές ροές / δραστηριότητες. Άσε που κάποιες καλές φωνές δεν εξέλιπαν τελείως. Και τους παλιούς συνεχίζουν και τους μοσχοπουλάνε σε συλλογές κττ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Για την παρακμή της μουσικής εξαιτίας της λυσσαλέας εμπορευματοποίησης, μπορείτε να ακούσετε τις απόψεις εμπλεκόμενων σε όλη την γκάμα παραγωγής και κατανάλωσης μουσικής, από τους συνθέτες μέχρι και τους τελικούς αποδέκτες-ακροατές - χωρίς να παραλείπονται τα στελέχη της μουσικής βιομηχανίας διάφορων βαθμίδων και διαφορετικών καθηκόντων και οι κάθε λογής παρατρεχάμενοι - σ' εκείνο το ντοκιμαντέρ. 

Για την κατασκευή των πρόσκαιρων ποπ σταρ, υπάρχει ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα στο 4ο και το 5ο μέρος, με μια κοπελίτσα 16 χρονών που όχι να τραγουδάει, ούτε να μιλάει δεν θα ήθελα να την ακούω, αλλά για να τη βλέπω δεν θα είχα και πολλές αντιρρήσεις. Και τραγούδια τής έγραψαν, και τη φωνή τής έστρωσαν, και δίσκο έβγαλε, και τον διατεταγμένο της ρόλο έπαιξε καλά. Μουσική δεν έκανε μόνο, αλλά μπρος στο χρήμα - των εταιρειών πρώτα και πάνω απ' όλα -  τι είναι η μουσική και γενικά η τέχνη, ιδίως τη σήμερον; Σε πολύ λίγο καιρό όμως, μόνο η μάνα της τη θυμόταν - και ακόμη και η μάνα της δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι ήθελε να την ακούει. There's no business like show business.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2012)

Κόμμα Πειρατών Ελλάδας: http://www.pirateparty.gr/.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που δεν δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας στις "κακές" εταιρείες μουσικής και βίντεο, και κατεβάζουμε τα οπτικοακουστικά έργα "δωρεάν". Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το σπιτάκι του κυρίου Megaupload στη Ν. Ζηλανδία. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Άρα, υπάρχει κι άλλος λόγος που μπορεί να ορκιστείς ότι δεν ξαναπάς στον κινηματογράφο και προτιμάς να βλέπεις την ταινία στο σπίτι σου.


Στα "διάφορα άλλα" συγκαταλέγονται οπωσδήποτε τα κινητά :curse: αλλά και το κάπνισμα στους θερινούς, όσο κι αν ακούγεται υπερβολή. Αν έχει κόσμο και οι ελεύθερες θέσεις είναι λίγες, μου είναι πλέον ανυπόφορο να τρώω τον καπνό των γύρω μου 
Άσε που δε θέλω να σηκώνομαι προς αναζήτηση άκαπνης περιοχής ενοχλώντας, με τη σειρά μου, άλλους θεατές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι είναι ενοχλητικό να καπνίζει κάποιος δίπλα σου στο στο θερινό σινεμά. Το ότι υπάρχει ανοιχτός ουρανός καθόλου δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καπνός δεν έρχεται πάνω σου.

Αλλά το πιο ωραίο μού συνέβη την τελευταία φορά που πήγα κινηματογράφο, πρόσφατα: Σηκώθηκα από τη θέση που είχα κλείσει μέσω ίντερνετ, και την είχα πληρώσει με αυξημένη τιμή*, και άλλαξα θέση (ευτυχώς υπήρχαν κενές), επειδή ο κύριος που ήρθε να καθίσει δίπλα μου βρωμούσε ιδρωτίλα, μέσα στο καταχείμωνο. Ήταν και με παρέα ο αθεόφοβος, Σάββατο βράδυ.

*Άλλο ένα τρελό της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας. Κλείνεις θέση από το ίντερνετ και αντί να την προσφέρουν πιο φτηνά, σου έρχεται ακριβότερα το εισιτήριο, επειδή επιβαρύνεται με κάτι που ονομάζουν "έξοδα Ίντερνετ".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ευτυχώς που δεν δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας στις "κακές" εταιρείες μουσικής και βίντεο, και κατεβάζουμε τα οπτικοακουστικά έργα "δωρεάν". Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το σπιτάκι του κυρίου Megaupload στη Ν. Ζηλανδία. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.


Συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Ο κόσμος που διαμαρτύρεται για τις παράλογες ψηλές τιμές πολλών cd και dvd (σε συνδυασμό για τα τελευταία και με εξωφρενικά παράλογους περιορισμούς περιοχών) δεν είπε ότι δεν θέλει σε καμία περίπτωση και υπό καμία προϋπόθεση να πληρώνει έστω κι ένα σεντ στις «κακές» εταιρείες μουσικής και βίντεο — άλλωστε πολλοί σε σάιτ κατεβάσματος πληρώνουν. Μιλάμε ότι _και _οι εταιρείες μουσικής (κι όχι _μόνον _η πειρατεία) σκοτώνουν τη μουσική με τους τιμολογιακούς παραλογισμούς τους. Οι δε εταιρείες περιεχομένου εικόνας δεν σ' αφήνουν να δεις αυτό που πλήρωσες αν δεν κάθεσαι στο σωστό μέρος, ούτε σου επιτρέπουν να πάρεις αντίγραφο ασφαλείας τού αγορασμένου dvd/bd (όσοι έχουν μικρά παιδιά θα με καταλάβουν) χωρίς να παραβείς πεντέξι νόμους! Ο δε αρχιερέας της ανεκδιηγητοσύνης, η Sony, έχει στο παλμαρέ της ακόμη και φύτεμα ιού εν αγνοία των χρηστών για να κάνει τη δουλειά της!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Δεν έχεις άδικο στα παράπονά σου, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι η μεγάλη πλειονότητα των "κατεβασάκηδων" δεν δέχεται να πληρώσει τίποτα στις εταιρείες. Απλώς δίνει τη συνδρομή των 9 δολαρίων τον μήνα στα "κατεβασάδικα" και έχει απεριόριστο όγκο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Το είδος των ανθρώπων που αναφέρεις είναι απλώς καιροσκόποι τζαμπατζήδες. Επιδιώκουν το τζάμπα υλικό, όχι την ανένδοτη αντίσταση στις κακές εταιρείες. Το ότι επενδύουν την πράξη τους με ιδεολογικό μανδύα αποτελεί απλούστατα ένα προσωπείο ευπρεπισμού κι εκλογίκευσης των κινήτρων τους.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

Το ενδεχόμενο τα κατεβασάδικα (πολύ δυνατό!) να συνεργάζονται υπογείως με τις εταιρείες μάλλον δεν το σκέφτεται κανένας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Το ενδεχόμενο τα κατεβασάδικα (πολύ δυνατό!) να συνεργάζονται υπογείως με τις εταιρείες μάλλον δεν το σκέφτεται κανένας.


Όχι, δεν το έχω σκεφτεί. Δώσε μερικές παραμέτρους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> ...τα κατεβασάδικα (πολύ δυνατό!)...


Το πρωτοείπε ο Nickel.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

Είναι κάτι που συζητιέται, αλλά στοιχεία δεν. Μοναδικό στοιχείο (αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί στοιχείο) είναι ότι κάποιοι σύνδεσμοι καταστρέφονται σχεδόν πάραυτα, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι όχι, είτε πρόκειται για μουσική, είτε για ταινίες κλπ.

Η ιστορία πάντως έχει δείξει ότι άμα θέλουν και σε βρίσκουν, και σε κλείνουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες (βλ. Napster-Metallica). Τώρα, έτσι τυχαία επέλεξαν να κλείσουν το megaupload κι όχι το rapidshare, ή το fileserve, ή άλλα κατεβασάδικα που υποτίθεται ότι έχουν μεγαλύτερη επισκεψιμότητα, άρα και μεγαλύτερο τζίρο; Δεν ξέρω, και φυσικά δεν μπορώ και να αποδείξω τίποτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο που διάβασα στο Slate της Washington Post, το ποιον μπορούν να κλείσουν εξαρτάται από τη συνεργασία των τοπικών αρχών -- αφού κανένα από αυτά τα σάιτ δεν είναι εγκατεστημένο σε αμερικανικό έδαφος. Επίσης, λειτουργεί και το γεγονός ότι είχαν πολλά στοιχεία σε βάρος του πανύψηλου χοντρού, επειδή καυχιόταν σε συζητήσεις, και δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί (όπως άλλοι) ότι δεν ήξερε τι ανεβοκατέβαινε στα σέρβερ του.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

Το που βρίσκονται δεν έχει πάντα να κάνει, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι οι αναφορές για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων γίνονται από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες κι όχι από κρατικό ή ομοσπονδιακό όργανο, και νομίζω πως οι υποθέσεις παραβίασης πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας υπόκεινται στο διεθνές δίκαιο, ασχέτως τοπικής νομολογίας. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

Τώρα, το τι μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ο εκάστοτε υπεύθυνος αφορά εκείνον και τον δικηγόρο του, από εκεί και πέρα...

Ωστόσο θα συμφωνήσω σε κάτι που είπε ο Ζάζουλας πιο πριν: Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος παγκοσμίως που θεωρεί ότι η φιλοσοφία «κάντο-μόνος-σου» (do-it-yourself, ή diy) αντιστοιχεί ή είναι συνώνυμη του «πάρτο-μόνος-σου», αλλά ουσιαστικά με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο εκάστοτε κατεβασάκιας το μόνο που κάνει είναι να συμβάλει στην εξάπλωση της κουλτούρας που υποτίθεται πολεμάει. Αν κάτι είναι σάπιο, απλά μην ασχολείσαι μαζί του, εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> ...νομίζω πως οι υποθέσεις παραβίασης πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας υπόκεινται στο διεθνές δίκαιο, ασχέτως τοπικής νομολογίας. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.


Δηλαδή, αν υπήρχε ένας αντίστοιχος στην Ελλάδα, θα διωκόταν αυτεπάγγελτα βάσει του διεθνούς δικαίου; Δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει πρώτα τα ανάλογα διαβήματα η αμερικανική δικαιοσύνη προς την ελληνική δικαιοσύνη; Αν ίσχυε αυτό, οι αρχές της Νέας Ζηλανδίας θα έπρεπε να τον είχαν κλείσει από μόνες τους, σωστά; Κι αν η έδρα ενός τέτοιου ιστότοπου είναι στη Ρωσία ή στην Κίνα ή σε κάποια από τις πρώην σοβιετικές δημοκρατίες, άντε πιάσ' τους. 

Ας έρθει επιτέλους κάποιος ειδικός να μας πει τι ισχύει :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Δεν θα μπω στην κουβέντα περί του τι είναι νόμιμο ή όχι, άλλωστε είμαι φαν του πειρατικού κόμματος. 
Αλλά, αν πας π.χ. στο sidereel να βρεις συνδέσμους του σήριαλ της αρεσκείας σου, που συνήθως βρίσκεται στo megavideo, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο βίντεο έχεις δει εκατό διαφημίσεις (εκτός αν πληρώνεις συνδρομή, που σημαίνει ότι τους δίνεις τα λεφτά της διαφήμισης). Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι τελικά ποιοί χάνουν, κι αν όντως χάνουν.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν θα μπω στην κουβέντα περί του τι είναι νόμιμο ή όχι, άλλωστε είμαι φαν του πειρατικού κόμματος.
> Αλλά, αν πας π.χ. στο sidereel να βρεις συνδέσμους του σήριαλ της αρεσκείας σου, που συνήθως βρίσκεται στo megavideo, μέχρι να φτάσεις στο βίντεο έχεις δει εκατό διαφημίσεις (εκτός αν πληρώνεις συνδρομή, που σημαίνει ότι τους δίνεις τα λεφτά της διαφήμισης). Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι τελικά ποιοί χάνουν, κι αν όντως χάνουν.



Α γειά σου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2012)

Ο Ζαζού πάντως το θέτει πολύ σωστά. Ανέκαθεν αγόραζα αυθεντικά προϊόντα, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια νιώθω ότι οι εταιρείες με τιμωρούν που δεν κλέβω. Υλικό που τρέχει μόνο σε ένα PC, υλικό που έχει άπειρα bugs, περιορισμοί που δεν υπάρχουν στην αντίστοιχη, πειρατική έκδοση, τα μαρτύρια του Χρηστού έτσι και χάσεις ποτέ κάποιον κωδικό και τολμήσεις να τον ξαναζητήσεις.

Το ξέρετε ότι οι κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες ψάχνουν λυσσωδώς τρόπο να καταργήσουν τα DVD/Bluray και να βλέπεις μόνο video on demand; Κοινώς, να πληρώνεις κάθε φορά που θέλεις να δεις μια ταινία ή ένα επεισόδιο της αγαπημένης σου σειράς.

Γενικά, αυτό το παραμύθι με τα copyrights πρέπει κάποτε να τελειώσει. Τα δικαιώματα ενός έργου να ανήκουν μόνο στους δημιουργούς του και να λήγουν με τον θάνατό τους. Ούτε δικαιώματα σε εταιρείες ούτε κληρονομιά δικαιωμάτων.-


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα τελευταία χρόνια νιώθω ότι οι εταιρείες με τιμωρούν που δεν κλέβω. Υλικό που τρέχει μόνο σε ένα PC, υλικό που έχει άπειρα bugs, περιορισμοί που δεν υπάρχουν στην αντίστοιχη, πειρατική έκδοση, τα μαρτύρια του Χρηστού έτσι και χάσεις ποτέ κάποιον κωδικό και τολμήσεις να τον ξαναζητήσεις.


Πες τα ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου! Άσε που στα dvd σού δείχνουν εκείνο το φρενωδώς κλιμακούμενο σποτάκι με τίτλο «θα έκλεβες ποτέ μια τσάντα;» (κι ούτε fwd ούτε skip ούτε τίποτα δέχεται το μλκσμένο) επειδή _ακριβώς _πήγες κι αγόρασες το δισκάκι — διότι, αν το είχες κατεβάσει, δεν θα το είχε υποχρεωτικό ακροθέαμα η ταινία στην αρχή της!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα δικαιώματα ενός έργου να ανήκουν μόνο στους δημιουργούς του και να λήγουν με τον θάνατό τους. Ούτε δικαιώματα σε εταιρείες ούτε κληρονομιά δικαιωμάτων.-


Ωραίο! Ό,τι πρέπει για σενάριο:

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε έναν γαλαξία πολύ μακρινό, ήταν ένας πλανήτης όπου ζούσε ένας υπερπολυπετυχημένος συγγραφέας. Στον κόσμο εκείνον τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα διαρκούσαν μόνο όσο ζούσαν οι δημιουργοί· γι' αυτό και οι οργανωμένες πολιτείες προστάτευαν τους πολύτιμους δημιουργούς τους όπως καληώρα βασιλιάδες κι άρχοντες σε άλλους τόπους και σε άλλες εποχές.

Ο υπερπολυπετυχημένος συγγραφέας, ο μεγαλύτερος συγγραφέας εκείνων των καιρών, είχε γεννηθεί σ' ένα νησάκι μιας μικρής πλην τίμιας παραθαλάσσιας χώρας, που οι πάντες βυσσοδομούσαν και απεργάζονταν την καταστροφή της. Ο Συγγραφέας όμως --ναι, με σίγμα κεφαλαίο-- ήταν κυριολεκτικά το μεγαλύτερο Κεφάλ(α)ι-ο της χώρας, κι έτσι την ονειρεμένη έπαυλή του, χτισμένη με δικαιώματα βιβλίων, ταινιών και κάθε λογής μέσων αναπαραγωγής στις 147 σημαντικότερες γλώσσες του πλανήτη, την προστάτευαν ολόκληρο σύνταγμα πεζικού με δέκα τεθωρακισμένα και τις απαραίτητες μονάδες υποστήριξης, τέσσερα ελικόπτερα, δυο αντιπυραυλικές συστοιχίες και ένας λόχος διαβιβάσεων, ειδικευμένος στα ιντερνετικά.

Όταν λοιπόν, εκείνο το μοιραίο πρωινό, έφτασε στο κυβερνητικό μέγαρο η είδηση για τη μυστική επίθεση που ετοίμαζαν οι οχτροί, κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να πιει με την ησυχία του το πρωινό του τσαγάκι του βουνού. Ο πρωθυπουργός [...] 

(Συνέχεια στις οθόνες σας. Τα δικαιώματα ανάγνωσης προκαταβάλλονται. Το μαγαζί εκτελεί και παραγγελίες για την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αλλά για να σταθούμε λιγάκι... πώς ακριβώς θίγονται; Επειδή δεν αγοράζουμε τα CD τους, σωστά; Πόσα *εκατομμύρια * :) πωλήσεις θα έκανε ή κάνει ένας μέσος ή πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος καλλιτέχνης; Ας μην απαντήσω, γιατί είναι ευκόλως εννοούμενο... Αντίθετα, πόσα σπίτια, μπαρ, καφέ, αυτοκίνητα, πλοία... παίζουν τη μουσική του που έχει "κατεβεί" από το διαδίκτυο και πόσα εκατομμύρια αυτιά ακούνε τα τραγούδια του με αυτόν τον τρόπο;
> Μήπως η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση; Μήπως και οι εταιρείες αντί για 20-25 ευρώ το CD (που τους κοστίζει μάξιμουμ 2 ευρώ) θα έπρεπε να βρουν έναν τρόπο στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου να κατεβάσουμε είτε σε προσιτές τιμές είτε δοκιμαστικά τα τραγούδια ή τις ταινίες;



2 ευρώ είναι τραβηγμένο ποσό. Μάλλον 2 λεπτά είναι το κόστος παραγωγής ενός CD από μήτρα, τουλάχιστον για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες. Π.χ. δες εδώ. Όσο για την χασούρα των εταιρειών, απλά δεν υφίσταται. Ναι, υπάρχει πτώση πωλήσεων υλικών μέσων, αλλά τεράστια άνοδος των ψηφιακών. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η μουσική έχει περάσει από την εποχή του άλμπουμ στην εποχή των πωλήσεων singles. Ας δούμε και ένα σχετικό γράφημα, από την ίδια την RIAA:







Τέλος, τα υποτιθέμενα διαφυγόντα κέρδη δεν υπάρχουν, γιατί η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πειρατών δεν θα αγόραζε το έργο, αλλιώς. Δηλαδή το ότι το έχει δωρεάν είναι αδιάφορο, αφού, αν δεν είχε αυτήν την δυνατότητα, δεν θα το αγόραζε. Είναι πολύ ασήμαντο το ποσοστό αυτών που αν δεν είχαν την επιλογή, απλά θα αγόραζαν το προϊόν και ειδικά τώρα, που έχουμε κλείσει 5ετία κρίσης.


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2012)

...
Ας ακούσουμε και την άποψη ενός συγγραφέα, όχι παρακατιανού ή άσημου, του Νιλ Γκέιμαν:


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2012)

Έχει δίκιο για το ρόλο της πειρατείας ως δωρεάν διαφήμισης (αν είναι καλό το προϊόν σου — είναι τραγικό να υπάρχει το προϊόν σου δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο και να μην το θέλει κανείς). Άλλωστε, τα μηχανήματα τύπου IBM οφείλουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη διάδοσή τους σε σύγκριση με τα Apple στο ότι άφησαν και φτιάχτηκαν μαϊμούδες, αλλά και άφησαν και διαδόθηκε το πειρατικό λογισμικό πολύ περισσότερο από όσο άφηνε η Apple να την κλέβουν.

Αλλά όλα αυτά που λέει ο Γκέιμαν μπορεί να μην ισχύουν στην περίπτωση ψηφιακών προϊόντων όπου η διαφήμιση από το πειρατικό ψηφιακό προϊόν δεν βοηθά τις πωλήσεις κάποιου χειροπιαστού μη ψηφιακού προϊόντος. Μια ψηφιακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια, ένα πρόγραμμα, ένα παιχνίδι, ένας δίσκος μουσικής, μπορεί να ζήσει αποκλειστικά με ψηφιακή διάθεση — και να πεθάνει από την ψηφιακή πειρατεία αν αυτή φτάσει το απόλυτα φυσιολογικό νούμερο του 99%.


----------



## vasper (Apr 29, 2012)

Επειδή βλέπω έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά το θέμα της Πειρατείας και έρχονται και εκλογές θέλω να διευκρινίσω τις θέσεις του Κόμματος Πειρατών Ελλάδας πάνω στο θέμα καθώς υπάρχει αρκετή παραπληροφόρηση.

Το Κόμμα Πειρατών Ελλάδας δεν είναι υπέρ της πειρατείας. Κανένα Κόμμα Πειρατών δεν είναι υπέρ της πειρατείας. Το Κόμμα Πειρατών θέλει εξορθολογισμό της νομοθεσίας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και όχι κατάργησή τους. Να κερδίζει ο δημιουργός αλλά όχι και οι απόγονοί του για 2 γενεές ή οι εταιρίες που κατέχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα για άλλα 75 χρόνια μετά το θάνατό του, όπως ισχύει σήμερα. Για παράδειγμα, ο λόγος του Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ "I have a dream" είναι κατοχυρωμένος στην EMI ως πνευματική ιδιοκτησία. Είμαστε σχεδόν σίγουροι ότι δεν ήταν αυτό το όνειρό του, αλλά πρέπει να πληρώσουμε 20 δολάρια για να το μάθουμε στα σίγουρα... Αυτό το βλέπουμε ως γενικό πρόβλημα συνέχισης του έργου και παρεμπόδισης της προόδου για καθαρά οικονομικούς λόγους. 

Επίσης το Κόμμα Πειρατών είναι αντίθετο στο να χρησιμοποιούνται οι εταιρίες παροχής διαδικτύου για να κάνουν λογοκρισία με την δικαιολογία της πειρατείας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας χωρίς να χρειάζεται καν η συνδρομή της δικαιοσύνης και χωρίς να υπάρχει δυνατότητα από τον πολίτη να αμυνθεί νομικά. (ACTA, PIPA, SOPA)

Αυτό που προτείνουμε είναι να αλλάξει το μοντέλο απόδοσης δικαιωμάτων και το μοντέλο αγοράς που χρησιμοποιούν οι εταιρίες παραγωγής. Σήμερα για παράδειγμα για να ακούσω ένα τραγούδι πρέπει συνήθως να αγοράσω όλο το CD. Τι να τα κάνω 13 άχρηστα τραγούδια για να ακούσω ένα που μου αρέσει; 

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα λάθους στην αγορά είναι τα ψηφιακά βιβλία που στην Ελλάδα ειδικά έχουν μια μέση διαφορά στην τιμή της τάξης του 20% με τα τυπωμένα. Αυτό πάλι είναι αστείο καθώς το κόστος του τυπωμένου βιβλίου είναι υπερδιπλάσιο του ψηφιακού ακόμα και αν υπολογίσει κανείς δικαιώματα εταιρίας, συγγραφέα και, πιθανόν, μεταφραστή. 

Πολλοί Πειρατές είναι οι ίδιοι κάτοχοι έργων με πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Για παράδειγμα πολλοί Πειρατές είναι προγραμματιστές που κερδίζουν από τις δημιουργίες τους. Όμως αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να είναι υπέρ ενός εξορθολογισμού των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων καθώς βλέπουν να εμποδίζεται και το δικό τους έργο από τις υπερβολές του συστήματος πατεντών, είτε της Αμερικής (Software Patents) είτε της Ευρώπης (Community Design).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2012)

vasper said:


> Σήμερα για παράδειγμα για να ακούσω ένα τραγούδι πρέπει συνήθως να αγοράσω όλο το CD. Τι να τα κάνω 13 άχρηστα τραγούδια για να ακούσω ένα που μου αρέσει;


Πάντως, εδώ και πολύ καιρό, πωλείται νόμιμα μουσική στο Διαδίκτυο με το τραγούδι και όχι με το CD. Π.χ. στο Amazon, στο iTunes και σε πολλούς άλλους ιστότοπους, ελληνικούς και ξένους.


----------



## vasper (May 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πάντως, εδώ και πολύ καιρό, πωλείται νόμιμα μουσική στο Διαδίκτυο με το τραγούδι και όχι με το CD. Π.χ. στο Amazon, στο iTunes και σε πολλούς άλλους ιστότοπους, ελληνικούς και ξένους.



Πράγματι, αλλά οι περιορισμοί είναι ιδιαίτερα ασφυκτικοί και φυσικά δεν βρίσκεις το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα των παραγωγών. Οι Ελληνικές δε εταιρίες παραγωγής αρνούνται να εκσυγχρονιστούν. Κύριος λόγος ότι αν το κάνουν θα πρέπει να ανεβάσουν την ποιότητα της δουλειάς τους.

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η γνώμη σας για την σχέση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων / πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και παράγωγου έργου (derivative work). Που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει η ελευθερία να βασίσεις ένα έργο σου πάνω στο έργο κάποιου προηγούμενου; Υπάρχει αρκετή προστασία για το συγγραφέα/δημιουργό του αρχικού έργου; Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία γίνεται τροχοπέδη για την πρόοδο;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 1, 2012)

vasper said:


> Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η γνώμη σας για την σχέση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων / πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και παράγωγου έργου (derivative work). Που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει η ελευθερία να βασίσεις ένα έργο σου πάνω στο έργο κάποιου προηγούμενου; Υπάρχει αρκετή προστασία για το συγγραφέα/δημιουργό του αρχικού έργου; Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία γίνεται τροχοπέδη για την πρόοδο;



Εξαρτάται. Μπορεί να φτάσεις σε τελείως παράλογα επίπεδα παραφροσύνης, με τον τρόπο που δουλεύουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Π.χ., έγραφα τις προάλλες, στου Σαραντάκου, για την αγωγή της Bethesda Software εναντίον της Mojang, που είναι και οι δυο εταιρείες παραγωγής βιντεοπαιχνιδών. Η αγωγή αφορούσε το παιχνίδι _Scrolls_, της δεύτερης, που η πρώτη θεώρησε ότι καταπατά το trademark της, πάνω στην σειρά παιχνιδιών _The Elder Scrolls_. Η κίνηση είναι τελείως παράλογη, γιατί τα δυο παιχνίδια δεν έχουν απολύτως τίποτα κοινό - δεν είναι καν ίδια κατηγορία· το ένα είναι παιχνίδι με κάρτες και το άλλο 3D CRPG. Φυσικά δεν έχουν ούτε κατά φαντασία παρόμοιο setting, υπόθεση, χαρακτήρες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο κοινό. Είναι σαν να έκανε μήνυση ο Τόλκιν στον Γκόλντινγκ, για το _Lord of the Flies_.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 1, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να πω δυο πράγματα που είδα να επαναλαμβάνονται σ' αυτό το νήμα και τα βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνονται σε κάθε τέτοια συζήτηση, όπου κι αν γίνεται.

Πρώτ' απ' όλα, η ψηφιακή αντιγραφή υλικού και η κλοπή δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα· δεν είναι καν παρόμοιο πράγμα. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι η κλοπή και ο εμπρησμός είναι το ίδιο ή κάτι παραπλήσιο. Βλέπω να έχουν ειπωθεί τα γνωστά _*δεν θα έκλεβες γαριδάκι, τσάντα, αυτοκίνητο, ταχύπλοο σκάφος*_. Ο κοινός συντελεστής πειρατείας-κλοπής, είναι ότι ο τελικός αποδέκτης απολαμβάνει κάτι χωρίς να έχει πληρώσει γι' αυτό είτε αυτό το αγαθό ήταν προς πώληση (από κατάστημα) είτε όχι (προσωπική ιδιοκτησία). Όμως όλο το υπόλοιπο είναι διαφορετικό. Με την κλοπή, ο ιδιοκτήτης στερείται το υλικό. Αν κλέψω ένα αυτοκίνητο, αφαιρώ το αυτοκίνητο από τον νόμιμο ιδιοκτήτη. Αν κλέψω ένα γλειφιτζούρι, στερώ από τον ψιλικατζή την δυνατότητα να το πουλήσει είτε το αγόρασε είτε ήταν δώρο από τον προμηθευτή. Με την αντιγραφή όμως, δεν στερείς από κανέναν ούτε το αρχικό υλικό ούτε την δυνατότητα να το πουλήσει. Απλά αρνείσαι να πληρώσεις γι' αυτό· ωστόσο το απολαμβάνεις.

Φυσικά, θα πει κάποιος, χάνεται ο δυνητικός αγοραστής. Όμως *η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πειρατών δεν είναι δυνητικοί αγοραστές*. Προσωπικά παραδέχομαι ότι έχω κατεβάσει πολύ υλικό, παρανόμως. Ωστόσο είναι υλικό για το οποίο δεν θα πλήρωνα, αν δεν είχα την δυνατότητα να το κατεβάσω. Το υλικό που με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά ώστε να δαπανήσω χρήματα γι' αυτό, από το φυσικώς πεπερασμένο μπάτζετ μου, το αγοράζω. Κι αυτό κάνουν οι περισσότεροι· κατεβάζουν πράγματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν, αλλά όχι αρκετά για να πληρώσουν γι' αυτά και πληρώνουν γι' αυτά που τους ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο. Με λίγα λόγια, ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν χάνει το αντίγραφό του, δεν χάνει δυνητικό αγοραστή και ο πειρατής κερδίζει κάτι που δεν είχε. Στην πραγματικότητα όλοι κερδίζουν, γιατί η πραγματικότητα περιλαμβάνει και την διαφήμιση. Π.χ. έχω όλα τα CD του _*Mike Oldfield*_, τον οποίο γνώρισα μέσα από κατεβασμένα τραγούδια. Κατέβασα ένα άλμπουμ του, όταν ακόμα δεν τον ήξερα, και σήμερα έχω 25 CD του. Ακόμη όμως και χωρίς αυτήν την προϋπόθεση, κανείς δεν χάνει και τουλάχιστον ένας κερδίζει. Άρα, άσχετα με την διαφήμιση, η ζυγαριά κλίνει πάλι θετικά.

Ναι, υπάρχει ένας αριθμός ατόμων που αν δεν είχε την δυνατότητα, θα πλήρωνε, αλλά αυτός ο αριθμός είναι πολύ μικρός. Είδα κάπου να αναφέρεται το *In Rainbow* των _*Radiohead*_, που αρχικά ήταν σε διάθεση _*pay what you want*_. Πέραν της διαφήμισης, που έκανε το άλμπουμ τους ένα από τα πιο επιτυχημένα σε πωλήσεις (*3 εκ. αντίτυπα*), το 60% επέλεξε να πληρώσει (είχαν την δυνατότητα να μην πληρώσουν τίποτα). *Το μέσο ποσό πληρωμής, ήταν 6 δολλάρια*. Καθόλου μα καθόλου άσχημα.

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα _pay what you want_ είναι το _*World of Goo*_, ένα βιντεοπαιχνίδι που, σύμφωνα με τουλάχιστον μία πηγή, έπεσε θύμα βαριάς πειρατείας (το 90% των χρηστών του, το κατέβασε παράνομα). Αποφάσισαν να πειραματιστούν, λοιπόν, και για μερικές εβδομάδες το έριξαν σε σύστημα _pay what you want_. Λόγω του ότι η κίνηση ελεγχόταν μέσω Paypal, δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα να μην δοθεί τίποτα, αλλά το ελάχιστο πόσο είναι ένα λεπτό του δολλαρίου. Το αποτέλεσμα; περίπου *57.000 χρήστες κατέβασαν το παιχνίδι, πληρώνοντας μέσο όρο 2,3 δολλάρια* (3,3, αν αφαιρέσουμε αυτούς που πλήρωσαν μόνο ένα λεπτό -ουσιαστικά τους πειρατές). Η εταιρεία έβγαλε 131.712 δολλάρια, δηλαδή 15.6% παραπάνω από όσο όταν είχαν καθορισμένη τιμή (20 δολλάρια), για τον ίδιο αριθμό χρηστών (20 χ 56.991 χ 0,1 = 113.982). Αν το άφηναν περισσότερο καιρό, το ποσοστό θα ανέβαινε, γιατί θα γινόταν ευρύτερη γνωστή η κίνηση και θα προσέλκυε περισσότερους χρήστες που θα επιβράβευαν την προσπάθεια, αντί για τζαμπατζήδες. Ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι από 90% που ήταν οι τζαμπατζήδες, όταν το παιχνίδι διατιθόταν στην τιμή των 20 δολλαρίων, έπεσε στο 30% όταν η δυνατότητα ήταν να πληρώσουν όσο ήθελαν.

Όπως και να το δούμε, πάντως, το ζήτημα της πειρατείας δεν έχει σχέση με την φυσική κλοπή και κατ' επέκταση είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε παραδείγματα κλοπής αντικειμένων όταν μιλάμε για αντιγραφή.

Να δηλώσω επίσης ότι είμαι 100% αντίθετος σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα έργων που οι δημιουργοί έχουν πεθάνει. Αυτός ο νόμος πρέπει να αλλάξει δραστικά. Είναι απαράδεκτο να εκμεταλλεύεται εμπορικά, κάποιος, την δημιουργία κάποιου άλλου που έχει πεθάνει. Από πού κι ως πού; Το πιο εξωφρενικό παράδειγμα είναι το γνωστό τραγουδάκι _*Happy Birthday to You*_ του οποίου τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα όχι μόνο κατέχει η _*Warner Music*_, αλλά και της αποδίδει *2 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια ετησίως*! Τα δικαιώματα εκπνέουν το 2016 στην Ευρώπη και το 2030 στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Helle, τώρα είδα το παραπάνω μήνυμα (χάνω, χάνω...) και, ναι, συμφωνώ με όλα, νομίζω, που λες. 

Και το επόμενο, προς το παρόν ασχολίαστο:

Αθήνα
Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα διατάχθηκε η λήψη τεχνολογικών μέτρων από τις εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο για την παρεμπόδιση της πρόσβασης χρηστών σε ιστοσελίδες μέσω των οποίων διακινούνται παράνομα ψηφιακά έργα προστατευόμενα με δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

Συγκεκριμένα, όπως αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση του Οργανισμού Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας, με την απόφαση 4658/2012 του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, έγινε δεκτό αίτημα οργανισμών συλλογικής διαχείρισης δικαιωμάτων επί μουσικών και οπτικοακουστικών έργων ώστε να υποχρεωθούν, εκτός άλλων, οι ελληνικές εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο να λάβουν τεχνολογικά μέτρα προκειμένου να καταστεί αδύνατη η πρόσβαση των συνδρομητών τους σε διαδικτυακές τοποθεσίες μέσω των οποίων πραγματοποιείται παράνομη παρουσίαση και ανταλλαγή έργων.

Η απόφαση εφαρμόζει ουσιαστικά για πρώτη φορά το άρθρο 64 Α του ν.2121/1993, που ενσωματώνει πρόβλεψη Οδηγίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για τη δυνατότητα λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων κατά των διαμεσολαβητών (παρόχων υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου), οι υπηρεσίες των οποίων χρησιμοποιούνται από τρίτο για την προσβολή του δικαιώματος του δημιουργού ή συγγενικού δικαιώματος.

Παρόμοιες αποφάσεις έχουν ήδη εκδοθεί σε άλλα κράτη-μέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και αποσκοπούν στην προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς να θίγονται τα δικαιώματα των χρηστών.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231196561&ref=newsletter


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πες τα ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου! Άσε που στα dvd σού δείχνουν εκείνο το φρενωδώς κλιμακούμενο σποτάκι με τίτλο «θα έκλεβες ποτέ μια τσάντα;» (κι ούτε fwd ούτε skip ούτε τίποτα δέχεται το μλκσμένο) επειδή _ακριβώς _πήγες κι αγόρασες το δισκάκι — διότι, αν το είχες κατεβάσει, δεν θα το είχε υποχρεωτικό ακροθέαμα η ταινία στην αρχή της!



Βρέθηκε ο νέος ορισμός της τραγικής ειρωνείας:

Anti-Piracy Group Found Guilty of Cheating Artist In Its Anti-Piracy Ad.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

To Rapidshare κατεβάζει επιθετικά πλέον σε ελάχιστη ώρα ό,τι παράνομο ανεβαίνει, κλείνει λογαριασμούς uploaders κι αλλάζει τρόπο λειτουργίας.
http://www.ghacks.net/2012/11/08/rapidshare-switches-to-file-owner-paid-hosting-model/


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2012)

Μάλιστα... κλείνει και το rapidshare. Από πού θα κατεβάζουμε τώρα τα CD του Γαϊτάνου;


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Να κι ένας Κινέζος που πούλαγε κρακαρισμένο λογισμικό αξίας εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων δολαρίων. Τον τσίμπησαν τελικά. Μα κι αυτός πήγε σε ραντεβού σε αμερικανικό έδαφος; Μάξιμουμ ποινή, λέει, πέντε χρόνια. Πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται, για το χρήμα που παιζόταν, κι όταν ο άλλος που διέρρευσε κάτι φωτογραφίες με διάσημους χολλυγουντιανούς κώλους έφαγε...πόσα; δέκα; (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Όπως το Megaupload, έτσι και το Mega προσφέρει σε κάθε χρήστη έναν online αποθηκευτικό χώρο για να φυλάσσει τα δεδομένα του – ο οποίος μάλιστα φτάνει τα 50 GB για τις δωρεάν εγγραφές. Η μεγάλη διαφορά των δύο υπηρεσιών είναι ότι τώρα κάθε αρχείο κρυπτογραφείται, με το κλειδί για την αποκρυπτογράφηση να αποστέλλεται στον χρήστη, ο οποίος είναι ελεύθερος να το παραχωρήσει σε όποιον επιθυμεί.

Αφού στους σέρβερ της υπηρεσίας δεν υπάρχει αντίγραφο του κλειδιού, αυτό σημαίνει πως εκ των πραγμάτων η πλατφόρμα δεν γνωρίζει τι είδους υλικό ανέβασε κανείς, κι αν αυτό το υλικό είναι ή όχι «πειρατικό». Με συνέπεια, όπως υποστηρίζει ο Ντοτκόμ, να μην μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπόλογη. «Αν κάποιος βάλει κάτι παράνομο σε ένα φάκελο και το ταχυδρομήσει», λέει, «δεν κλείνεις το ταχυδρομείο».

Πάντως, η Αμερικανική Ένωση Κινηματογράφου (Motion Picture Association of America, ΜΡΑΑ), η οποία πρωτοστάτησε στη δίωξη του Ντοτκόμ για το Megaupload, φαίνεται να μην πείθεται από το επιχείρημα. «Αν και ακόμη εξετάζουμε πώς λειτουργεί, ξέρουμε ότι ο Κιμ Ντοτκόμ έχτισε την καριέρα και την περιουσία του καταπατώντας τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα», γράφει σε ανακοίνωσή της. «Με δεδομένη λοιπόν την προϊστορία του, είμαστε τουλάχιστον επιφυλακτικοί».

Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/technology/...0000-eggrafes-se-molis-14-ores/#ixzz2IiNmQsS1

Όσο οι δημιουργοί επιμένουν στα παραδοσιακά, τόσο οι πειρατές βρίσκουν νέους τρόπους να παρακάμπτουν τη νομιμότητα. Κάποτε θα μπορούσαν να συνεννοηθούν οι δημιουργοί με τους πειρατές για να εισπράττονται κάποια χρήματα και για τους δημιουργούς. Στο τέλος θα βασιλεύει απλώς η παρανομία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
*Γιατί η Φίνος Φιλμ αποσύρει από το YouTube τις ταινίες της*
Τα Νέα, 25-11-2013

H Φίνος Φιλμ αποσύρει από το YouTube όλες τις ταινίες της Χρυσής Εποχής του Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου, για να δώσει έτσι τέλος σε μια «άτοπη, άσκοπη και χρονοβόρα κόντρα» με τους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων που προβάλλουν «εντελώς δυσανάλογες και υπέρογκες διεκδικήσεις».

Συγκεκριμένα, η Finos Film ανακοίνωσε στις 25 Νοεμβρίου 2013 τα εξής: 

«Η Finos Film, στο πλαίσιο της ψηφιακής της στρατηγικής, αποφάσισε πριν τρεις μήνες σε συνεργασία με τις Αττικές Εκδόσεις και τη Google να ανεβάσει στο YouTube ολόκληρες τις ταινίες της. Με αυτήν την κίνηση, αφενός μεν η εταιρία ήθελε να προστατεύσει τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία από την πειρατεία (δεδομένου ότι σχεδόν το σύνολο των ταινιών είχε ανέβει παράνομα στο YouTube), αφετέρου δε να δώσει τη δυνατότητα στο ελληνικό κοινό κυρίως της νέας γενιάς, καθώς και της ομογένειας, να γνωρίσει τον καλό παλιό Ελληνικό Κινηματογράφο, έχοντας πρόσβαση στις διαχρονικά αγαπημένες του ταινίες, οι οποίες αποτελούν ανεκτίμητης αξίας πολιτιστική κληρονομιά του τόπου. 

Αξίζει να τονιστεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα δεν αποσκοπούσε σε κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος, αφού αυτό ήταν γνωστό εκ των προτέρων σε εμάς ότι τα προσδοκώμενα έσοδα ήταν άνευ ουσιαστικού αντικειμένου. 

Στην πορεία, προέκυψαν παράλογες διεκδικήσεις πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων από τους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων (ηθοποιοί, σκηνοθέτες και σεναριογράφοι), τα οποία ήταν εντελώς δυσανάλογα και υπέρογκα με τα προσδοκώμενα και δημιουργηθέντα έσοδα. 

Σε ένδειξη καλής θελήσεως η εταιρία αποφάσισε, στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου, να αντικαταστήσει τις ταινίες με αποσπάσματα και να τροφοδοτεί το κανάλι με αφιερώματα, τα οποία θα ψυχαγωγούσαν το κοινό, το οποίο από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα λειτουργίας του καναλιού αγκάλιασε με θέρμη αυτήν την προσπάθεια.

Σήμερα, η Finos Film αντιμετωπίζει εκ νέου παράλογες και υπέρογκες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις από τους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων ακόμα και για την προβολή ολιγόλεπτων αποσπασμάτων στο YouTube, με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκάζουν την εταιρεία να διακόψει κάθε προβολή τους. 

»Δυστυχώς όταν λείπουν οι στοιχειώδεις απαραίτητες γνώσεις που αφορούν τη νέα εποχή της ψηφιακής πραγματικότητας και των κανόνων που τη διέπουν, αλλά αντιθέτως κυριαρχεί η νοοτροπία της στείρας εισπρακτικής λογικής σε σχέση με την πραγματική οικονομία, τότε δύο επιλογές υπάρχουν. Είτε να συμμετέχουμε σε μία άτοπη, άσκοπη και χρονοβόρα «κόντρα» με αυτούς τους φορείς, είτε να μην αφήσουμε κανέναν να παίζει με την υπόσταση της εταιρίας. Επιλέγουμε το δεύτερο, έστω κι αν στερούμε στο κοινό τη δυνατότητα της ψυχαγωγίας μέσα από τα αποσπάσματα των ταινιών της. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η Finos Film σέβεται απεριόριστα όλες τις ειδικότητες των συντελεστών που συνέδραμαν στην εργώδη προσπάθεια του αείμνηστου Φιλοποίμενα Φίνου με αποτέλεσμα οι ταινίες της εταιρίας να αποτελούν το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι του εθνικού πολιτιστικού κεφαλαίου που βαφτίστηκε από το ίδιο το ελληνικό κοινό «Χρυσή εποχή του Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου». 

Η εταιρεία δήλωσε σχετικά: «Βρισκόμαστε σε πολύ δυσάρεστη θέση που αναγκαζόμαστε να στερήσουμε ένα μέρος της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς από το κοινό. Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα που οι Οργανισμοί Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων δεν είναι σε θέση να δουν την ευκαιρία που παρουσιάζεται για να αγαπήσουν και οι νεότερες γενιές αυτές τις ταινίες, μέσα από την πλατφόρμα του YouTube και να καταπολεμηθεί η πειρατεία. Η Φίνος Φιλμ θα είναι πάντα ευγνώμων στο κοινό που τόσο ζεστά αγκάλιασε αυτή την προσπάθεια και λυπούμαστε ειλικρινά που φτάνουμε στο σημείο να του στερήσουμε την πιο αγνή και αυθεντική εμπειρία του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2013)

Όταν λέω εγώ ότι είναι ηλίθιο να καρπώνονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα οι συγγενείς...


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
Συγγενικά δικαιώματα [related or neighbouring rights, droits voisins, verwandte Schutzrechte (auch: Nachbarrechte oder Leistungsschutzrechte)].


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν λέω εγώ ότι είναι ηλίθιο να καρπώνονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα οι συγγενείς...


Κυρίως είναι ηλίθιο να καρπώνονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ηλίθιοι συγγενείς...
Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να κάνουν χαρά οι πειρατές. Όπως συμβαίνει όσο δεν βρίσκουν εφικτές λύσεις για όλες τις μορφές της δημιουργίας.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...loading-four-strikes-and-then...-nothing.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ers-rules-dismissed-as-toothless-9623907.html
...αλλά διαβάστε και το πλαίσιο Analysis εδώ: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27330150


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Καλημέρα.

*Ιστοσελίδα παρείχε για ανάγνωση βιβλία χωρίς την απαιτούμενη άδεια*
http://www.newsbeast.gr/society/arthro/768191/diadiktuaki-apati-se-varos-ekdotikou-oikou/

Εκτός του ότι πρόκειται για *ιστότοπο* και όχι για _ιστοσελίδα_ (πότε θα καταλάβουμε ότι είναι σαν να λέμε «σελίδα» ενώ θέλουμε να πούμε «βιβλίο»;), γιατί δεν λένε για ποιον τόπο πρόκειται; Προ ημερών που βούιξε το διαδίκτυο επειδή κλείσανε το piratebay, δεν είδα κανέναν να κρύβει το όνομα. Εδώ επιμένουμε στις ηλικίες: «58χρονη διαχειρίστρια ... στην περιοχή του Ζωγράφου».


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

*Δικαστικό «όχι» στο μπλοκάρισμα των torrent στην Ελλάδα*

[...]

Το δικαστήριο, τέλος, σχολιάζει ότι τα παραβιαζόμενα πνευματικά δικαιώματα «αφορούν όλο και λιγότερο τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς και περισσότερο τα συμφέροντα των ίδιων των εταιρειών της πολιτιστικής βιομηχανίας».
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231378922
http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2015/01/15/απόφαση-των-ασφαλιστικών-μέτρων-του-2013/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Δικαστικό «όχι» στο μπλοκάρισμα των torrent στην Ελλάδα*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Το δικαστήριο, τέλος, σχολιάζει ότι τα παραβιαζόμενα πνευματικά δικαιώματα «αφορούν όλο και λιγότερο τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς και περισσότερο τα συμφέροντα των ίδιων των εταιρειών της πολιτιστικής βιομηχανίας».



Δηλαδή;;;

Από ποιους πληρώνονται οι δημιουργοί για να δημιουργήσουν;
Και αν είναι αυτοδημοσιεύσεις απευθείας από τους δημιουργούς;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2015)

Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να μας κάνει τίποτα εντύπωση πλέον. Όταν ο δικαστής ξεστομίζει τέτοια μπαρούφα και σ' αυτήν στηρίζει δικαστική απόφαση, δεν υπάρχει κράτος δικαίου στην Ελλάδα. Δηλαδή, αφού μια εταιρεία κερδίζει (μαζί με τον καλλιτέχνη, προφανώς), αυτά τα χρήματα είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ αθέμιτα. Η επιχειρηματικότητα είναι βρώμικη λέξη στην Ελλάδα. Προφανώς, κατά το σκεπτικό του κυρίου δικαστή, πρέπει όλοι να γίνουν κρατικοί υπάλληλοι και οι καλλιτέχνες να εισπράττουν μισθό από το κράτος — θα φροντίσει να τους δώσει μισθό ανάλογο των δικαστικών;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα και προφανώς ο δικαστής είναι επηρεασμένος από την επιθετική πολιτική κάποιων εταιρειών όταν αφορούν δικαιώματα που δεν αποδίδονται στον καλλιτέχνη αλλά στους ίδιους. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι θεωρώ ανήθικο να κερδίζει μια εταιρεία από δικαιώματα που δεν αποδίδει σε κανέναν (συνήθως γιατί ο δημιουργός πέθανε ή ακόμη και γιατί η εταιρεία έχει την εκμετάλλευση και απλώς έχει πληρώσει κάποιο ποσό στον δημιουργό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχω ξαναπεί ότι θεωρώ ανήθικο να κερδίζει μια εταιρεία από δικαιώματα που δεν αποδίδει σε κανέναν (συνήθως γιατί ο δημιουργός πέθανε ή ακόμη και γιατί η εταιρεία έχει την εκμετάλλευση και απλώς έχει πληρώσει κάποιο ποσό στον δημιουργό).


Μα τι εννοείς, ακριβώς; Αν ο δημιουργός έχει πεθάνει, τα δικαιώματα τα κληρονομούν οι συγγενείς του. Αν δεν υπάρχουν κληρονόμοι, ελευθερώνονται μετά από 75 χρόνια. Οι εταιρείες δεν μπορούν να τα επεκτείνουν πέρα από τα 75 χρόνια αν δεν υπάρχουν ή δεν ενδιαφέρονται οι κληρονόμοι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, η συνεργασία γίνεται βάσει συμφωνιών. Αν μια εταιρεία έχει πληρώσει λίγα σε έναν γερό δημιουργό που «τα φέρνει», θα σπεύσει πρώτη να του ανανεώσει τα συμβόλαια κλπ με ευνοϊκότερους όρους (χαρακτηριστικά δες τι γίνεται π.χ. στα ποδοσφαιρικά). Ακόμη και αν ένας δημιουργός έχει υπογράψει λεόντειο συμβόλαιο με καταφανώς άδικους όρους, μπορεί να προσφύγει σε αστικά δικαστήρια και να το σπάσει π.χ. δείχνοντας προτάσεις ανταγωνιστών. Χωρίς δημιουργό δεν υπάρχει προϊόν, αλλά και χωρίς ειδικούς για την προώθηση του προϊόντος ίσως το προϊόν δεν μπορεί να φτάσει όπου θα έφτανε διαφορετικά. Είναι μια δυναμική σχέση.

Η Αλεξάνδρα έχει δίκιο. Έχει δημιουργήσει τόσα προβλήματα η (κρατικοδίαιτη) επιχειρηματικότητα στη χώρα μας, που έχει φτάσει να θεωρείται ότι επιχειρηματικότητα = κλεψιά. Δεν είναι έτσι. Ούτε μπορούν όμως τα πάντα να ρυθμίζονται με κεντρικό σχεδιασμό. Η ιδεολογία αυτή έχει εκμετρήσει το ζην.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ούτε μπορούν όμως τα πάντα να ρυθμίζονται με κεντρικό σχεδιασμό. Η ιδεολογία αυτή έχει εκμετρήσει το ζην.



Πώς να εξηγήσω τώρα ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς η ιδεολογία αυτή που έχει εκμετρήσει το ζην; Απλώς η εφαρμογή της πεθαίνει ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι εννοείς, ακριβώς; Αν ο δημιουργός έχει πεθάνει, τα δικαιώματα τα κληρονομούν οι συγγενείς του. Αν δεν υπάρχουν κληρονόμοι, ελευθερώνονται μετά από 75 χρόνια.



Δηλαδή ποιος έχει τα δικαιώματα του Ντόναλντ και του Μίκυ; Τα παιδιά της Νταϊάν Ντίσνεϋ και του Αρτ Μπάμπιτ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)

Αν εννοείς ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει ο νόμος που δίνει δικαιώματα σε απογόνους για 75 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του δημιουργού, ναι, θα συμφωνήσω.
Αλλά αυτό απέχει πολύ από την μπαρούφα του δικαστή, αν έτσι το είπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή ποιος έχει τα δικαιώματα του Ντόναλντ και του Μίκυ; Τα παιδιά της Νταϊάν Ντίσνεϋ και του Αρτ Μπάμπιτ;



Μπορεί να τα έχει κάποια εταιρεία στην οποία τα εκχώρησε ο Γουόλτ. Δεν ξέρω. Και δεν ξέρω αν επεκτείνονται τα δικαιώματα σε εταιρείες. Πιθανότατα. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα δικά μου π.χ. πνευματικά δικαιώματα. (Να έστηνα μια εταιρεία; Χμ...).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

Εν πρώτοις ο νόμος στις ΗΠΑ λέει 95 χρόνια. Δεν μου κατέβηκε απ' το μυαλό ο Μίκυ Μάους, ο νόμος που επέκτεινε την εκμετάλλευση στα 95 χρόνια είναι γνωστός και ως _Mickey Mouse Protection Act,_ για σούπερ ευνόητους λόγους (καθόλου συμπτωματικά, υπογράφηκε το 1998). Η δε ΕΕ το πήγε ένα βήμα παραπέρα με την δική της επέκταση δικαιωμάτων (το '93) και συμπεριέλαβαν και έργα των οποίων τα δικαιώματα είχαν ήδη λήξει!

Σε δεύτερο λόγο, ναι, θεωρώ ότι τα έργα έχουν δικαίωμα να τα εκμεταλλεύονται μόνο οι δημιουργοί τους. Ούτε οι συγγενείς ούτε εταιρείες ούτε κανείς άλλος. Τα δικαιώματα των ταινιών ποιος τα έχει; Ο σεναριογράφος; Ο σκηνοθέτης; Ο Διευθυντής φωτογραφίας; Όχι η εταιρεία; Και άντε να καταλάβω μερικώς την κληροδότηση των δικαιωμάτων από τον δημιουργό στους απογόνους του. Η κληροδότηση σε εταιρεία με ποια λογική προκύπτει;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί να τα έχει κάποια εταιρεία στην οποία τα εκχώρησε ο Γουόλτ. Δεν ξέρω.


Δεν είναι ότι ο δημιουργός εκχώρησε τα δικαιώματα σε κάποια εταιρία, αλλά ότι η εταιρία δημιούργησε κάτι ως "work for hire" κι έτσι κατέχει εκείνη τα δικαιώματα: http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ01.pdf.
Για αυτά τα δικαιώματα έχουμε ότι: corporate authorship lasts 120 years after creation or 95 years after publication, whichever endpoint is earlier (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_Term_Extension_Act).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί να τα έχει κάποια εταιρεία στην οποία τα εκχώρησε ο Γουόλτ. Δεν ξέρω. Και δεν ξέρω αν επεκτείνονται τα δικαιώματα σε εταιρείες. Πιθανότατα. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα δικά μου π.χ. πνευματικά δικαιώματα. (Να έστηνα μια εταιρεία; Χμ...).



Τα δικαιώματα εκμετάλλευσης τα έχει φυσικά η Ουώλτ Ντίσνεύ, όπως και τα δικαιώματα μιας ταινίας τα έχει η εταιρεία που κάνει την διανομή, όχι ο σκηνοθέτης ή ο οπερατέρ. Ίδιο με τα δικά σου δικαιώματα σαφώς και δεν είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Πέρα απ' τα δικαιώματα εκμετάλλευσης, εδώ η εταιρία έχει και το ηθικό και το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα του δημιουργού (δλδ _*πλήρη *_πνευματική ιδιοκτησία) — άσε που έχει κατοχυρώσει και τους ήρωες ως εμπορικά σήματα. Δες τι γράφω στο #133. Δεν υπάρχει εδώ συγγραφέας, υπάρχει corporate authorship (δημιουργός _*είναι*_ η εταιρία) κι όλοι οι συντελεστές είναι "work for hire" και δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2015)

Ναι, διάβασα τι έγραψες. Σε προηγούμενη σελίδα είχα δώσει κι ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα:

_Το πιο εξωφρενικό παράδειγμα είναι το γνωστό τραγουδάκι *Happy Birthday to You* του οποίου τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα όχι μόνο κατέχει η *Warner Music*, αλλά και της αποδίδει *2 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια ετησίως*! Τα δικαιώματα εκπνέουν το 2016 στην Ευρώπη και το 2030 στις ΗΠΑ._

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω πόσοι θυμούνται το χαρακτηριστικό σποτάκι των DVD "you wouldn't steal a car, etc", αλλά οι δημιουργοί του έφαγαν πρόστιμο για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, καθώς όχι μόνο δεν είχαν πληρώσει λεπτό στον συνθέτη της μουσικής του αλλά ούτε καν του είχαν πει ότι θα χρησιμοποιείται ως σποτάκι σε DVD.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (πάνω από 20 νομίζω), οι Λυριτζής-Οικονόμου χρησιμοποιούν ως θέμα της εκπομπής τους "Πρώτη Γραμμή" μουσική του γνωστού συμπατριώτη μας Yanni. Εδώ μιλάμε καθαρά για δικαιώματα του δημιουργού και όχι κάποιας εταιρείας. Το εν λόγω κομμάτι ανήκει στον ίδιο τον Yanni και στην εταιρεία του Yanni Publishing, και όχι σε κανέναν κολοσσό που εκμεταλλεύεται τους καλλιτέχνες. Όταν οι εκπρόσωποι του Yanni ζήτησαν από την παραγωγή της εκπομπής (στη δημόσια ραδιοφωνία, τότε) να πληρώσουν τα δικαιώματα χρήσης της μουσικής, ο κρατικός μας φορέας τούς έγραψε στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια. Αφού λοιπόν ο καλλιτέχνης δεν τους έκανε αγωγή για το ηθικό και περιουσιακό του δικαίωμα, η χρήση της μουσικής συνεχίζεται και σήμερα στον Σκάι.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 22, 2015)

Υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα στο να γίνει αγωγή εναντίον των Λυριτζή-Οικονόμου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα στο να γίνει αγωγή εναντίον των Λυριτζή-Οικονόμου.



Τελικά μου έχει μείνει κι εμένα η απορία. Για μια στιγμή πίστεψα ότι θα μου την έλυνε το άρθρο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα ΜΜΕ πληρώνουν ετήσια συνδρομή στον εκάστοτε αρμόδιο οργανισμό για πνευματικά δικαιώματα και όχι έναν έναν τον κάθε δημιουργό. Ίσως γι' αυτό η ΕΡΤ να έγραψε τον Γιάννη. 

Επίσης ξέρω από το μπιμπισί ότι μέχρι πέντε δευτερόλεπτα ή ίσως και πιο πάνω, μπορείς να το μεταδώσεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις δικαιώματα. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα ΜΜΕ πληρώνουν ετήσια συνδρομή στον εκάστοτε αρμόδιο οργανισμό για πνευματικά δικαιώματα και όχι έναν έναν τον κάθε δημιουργό. Ίσως γι'αυτό η ΕΡΤ να έγραψε τον Γιάννη.


Τα κανάλια έχουν σύμβαση με την ΑΕΠΙ, αλλά το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι πολλοί μουσικοί δημιουργοί θεωρούν λεόντειες τις συμβάσεις που τους αναγκάζει να υπογράψουν μαζί της η ΑΕΠΙ (ώστε να διαχειρίζεται τα δικαιώματά τους), και υπερβολικές τις προκύπτουσες επιβαρύνσεις. Αν ένας καλλιτέχνης δεν έχει σύμβαση με την ΑΕΠΙ, τότε αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να χειριστεί μόνος του (και κατά περίπτωση) το θέμα των δικαιωμάτων χρήσεως.

Γενικά, πάντως, ακούω ότι η ΑΕΠΙ κυνηγά ελάχιστα (ως καθόλου) τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Ε, νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές ότι ο Yanni, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι καλλιτέχνες που δραστηριοποιούνται παγκοσμίως και όχι ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, δεν έχει σύμβαση με την ΑΕΠΙ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Λογικά θα περίμενα αυτό να το κανονίζει η εδώ εταιρία του, και να προσθέτει αυτά τα ποσά στα υπόλοιπα δικαιώματά του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

Ε, ναι, δεν γίνεται να μην έχει διανομέα στην Ελλάδα. Ο διανομέας του το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει σχετική σύμβαση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Ξέρω ότι έχει εδώ και λίγα χρόνια συμβόλαιο με μια πολυεθνική δισκογραφική και υποθέτω ότι τα δικαιώματα των παλιότερων έργων του δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτή, υποθέτω ότι ανήκουν στον ίδιο τον καλλιτέχνη και στην εταιρεία του, Yanni Publishing. Αυτό που ξέρω για την υπόθεση είναι ότι εκπρόσωποι του καλλιτέχνη και της εταιρείας του ζήτησαν από την πρώην ΕΡΤ να σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιεί τη μουσική ή να πληρώσει τα δικαιώματα που οφείλει και η απάντηση της ΕΡΤ ήταν "πριτς".

Επίσης, άλλο διανομέας κι άλλο κάτοχος των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Δεν είναι καθόλου υποχρεωτικό ένας διανομέας των ταινιών της Disney στην Ελλάδα, για παράδειγμα, να ασχολείται και με την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας της Disney.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

Ο διανομέας της Disney στην Ελλάδα είναι η Walt Disney Company Hellas. Ο διανομέας δεν είναι κάτοχος των δικαιωμάτων αλλά ουσιαστικά εκτελεί χρέη αντιπροσώπου. Εξάλλου θίγονται και τα δικά τους συμφέροντα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2015)

...
Don't download this song - "Weird Al" Yankovic

_Not to be confused with Download This Song. _

"Don't Download This Song" is the first single from "Weird Al" Yankovic's 12th studio album _Straight Outta Lynwood_. The song was released exclusively on August 21, 2006 as a digital download. It is a style parody of "We Are the World", "Voices That Care", "Hands Across America", "Heal the World" and other similar charity songs. The song "describes the perils of online music file-sharing" in a tongue-in-cheek manner. To further the sarcasm, the song is freely available for streaming and download (legally) in "DRM-free" MPEG fileformat at Weird Al's Myspace page, as well as his YouTube channel.
[...]






Once in a while maybe you will feel the urge
To break international copyright law
By downloading MP3s from file-sharing sites
Like Morpheus or Grokster or LimeWire or KaZaA
But deep in your heart you know the guilt would drive you mad
And the shame would leave a permanent scar
'Cause you start out stealing songs, and then you're robbing liquor stores
And selling crack and running over school kids with your car

So don't download this song 
The record store's where you belong
Go and buy the CD like you know that you should 
Oh don't download this song

Oh you don't want to mess with the R I double A
They'll sue you if you burn that CD-R
It doesn't matter if you're a grandma or a 7-year-old girl
They'll treat you like the evil, hard-bitten criminal scum you are

So don't download this song
Don't go pirating music all day long
Go and buy the CD like you know that you should 
Oh, don't download this song

Don't take away money from artists just like me
How else can I afford another solid gold Humvee?
And diamond-studded swimming pools, these things don't grow on trees
So all I ask is everybody, please...

Don't download this song (Don't do it, no, no)
Even Lars Ulrich knows it's wrong (You can just ask him)
Go and buy the CD like you know that you should (You really should)
Oh, don't download this song...

Don't download this song (Oh please don't you do it)
Or you might wind up in jail like Tommy Chong (Remember Tommy)
Go and buy the CD (Right Now) like you know that you should (Go out and buy it)
Oh don't download this song...

Don't download this song (No no no no no no)
Or you'll burn in Hell before too long (And you'd deserve it)
Go and buy the CD (Just buy it) like you know that you should (Ya cheap bastard)
Oh, don't download this song


Ith it thtill allowed to whithtle thith tune, Mathter?  Or will the thcaremongerin' RIAA (or AEPI) lawmongerth thue me?
Dinothauria, Deinotheria.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

Σκέψεις σχετικά με την προστασία της διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας, με αφορμή το amen break:


----------

